# Random AIR pics...Anything air



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 16 2010, 07:15 PM~16910263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why so many and so close? 


I'm diggin the lca you have posted, FINISH her up, I wanna see. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 16 2010, 07:35 PM~16910426
> *why so many and so close?
> I'm diggin the lca you have posted, FINISH her up, I wanna see.  :biggrin:
> *


13 ports total 
I don't like T fittings
1-compressor 480
2-rear fills
4-front fills..4 lines of dro hose
1-drain
1-top of tank..cant get to
1-EDC in
1-Nitro in
1-regulator=air tools :biggrin: 
1-manifold=p. switches

Arms are done i just didnt get pics


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## foey

lol not done, you need to paint and install everything. 

Damn that's ... a lot of things on one tank ... in any case, post everything up when your done! I'm eager to see this bad bitch fucking move!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

homie Mondo from are club :0 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

3/4 inch hose


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Mar 16 2010, 11:04 PM~16913185-->
> 
> 
> 
> homie  Mondo from are club :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 16 2010, 11:05 PM~16913199
> *3/4 inch hose
> *




Hell yeah bro. my plan is gonna be eventually 4 lines total from tank to valves up front.ALL 3/4" got fittings just need the funds for the line


----------



## $ 68 $

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

just order all my stuff from are sponser!!!!!!!thanks kevin


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 17 2010, 02:51 PM~16918262
> *just order all my stuff from are sponser!!!!!!!thanks kevin
> *


What you end up going w/??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

4 RE7's 
one 165/200 PSI,one 1/4 Pressure Switch 100-250psi 
4 Lower airbag circle 4 Single port airbag circle 


50ft Roll 1/2" Air Line -..............also came up on a free 7 gallon tank :biggrin: but don't know if I going to use it yet or just go with 1 7 gallon take with 2 az comps??? :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

would a re8(slam bag) IN BACK be that much better or just a over kill?Because I can still Chang my order


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 17 2010, 09:38 PM~16922279
> *would a re8(slam bag) IN BACK  be that much better or just a over kill?Because I can still Chang my order
> *


You'll get another 1" of lift,well depending on how it's mounted.But you'll also going another 1" in diameter.

I'd say if you can fit it in there do it.But that's just me i like lift in the back


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 17 2010, 09:10 PM~16922689
> *You'll get another 1" of lift,well depending on how it's mounted.But you'll also going another 1" in diameter.
> 
> I'd say if you can fit it in there do it.But that's just me i like lift in the back
> *


 fuck it Ill look in back of my car tomorrow


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

how bout 1 7galllon tank with 2 comps??? also Now got 1 7 gallon and 2 3gallon tanks.What would be the best combo to go with on tanks?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 17 2010, 10:20 PM~16922800
> *how bout 1 7galllon tank with 2 comps??? also Now got 1 7 gallon and 2 3gallon tanks.What would be the best combo to go with on tanks?
> *


Kinda depends on what you have for room,or what you wanna take up for room.

Either way i'd do only 1 7gal and both comp, or both 3 gal and both comp..

If you dont end up going w/ the 3 gallon tanks.I might know someone that would be interested in them.Give me a PM on what ever you do.

Back to a pic :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 16 2010, 07:15 PM~16910263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like that truck


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 17 2010, 11:25 PM~16923645
> *i like that truck
> *


Then you'll like this also,it's going in it to.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 17 2010, 11:30 PM~16923714
> *Then you'll like this also,it's going in it to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your truck?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 17 2010, 11:36 PM~16923777
> *your truck?
> *


Naw 1 of my friends,it's a 65. Cab,hood,inner fender and outer,hood done.Just need the bed redone

Done all the body work himself.Only skim coats of mud,all new metal cut out if bad and made to fit.

That beds off of his old 63 that he sold couple years back.It needs some serious work.Dumb fuckers before him had probably 10 lbs of mud in it


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 17 2010, 11:44 PM~16923843
> *Naw 1 of my friends,it's a 65. Cab,hood,inner fender and outer,hood done.Just need the bed redone
> 
> Done all the body work himself.Only skim coats of mud,all new metal cut out if bad and made to fit.
> 
> That beds off of his old 63 that he sold couple years back.It needs some serious work.Dumb fuckers before him had probably 10 lbs of mud in it
> *


i love those trucks


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 17 2010, 11:44 PM~16923850
> *i love those trucks
> *


I'm helping him put air ride on it for him.He's on a bout as tight of a budget as you are.So yeah i've donated my old air parts to keep it going.

The more i help on this truck the more i want one also


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 17 2010, 11:49 PM~16923879
> *I'm helping him put air ride on it for him.He's on a bout as tight of a budget as you are.So yeah i've donated my old air parts to keep it going.
> 
> The more i help on this truck the more i want one also
> *


he's broke 

lol


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 18 2010, 12:03 AM~16923997
> *he's broke
> 
> lol
> *


pretty dam much

Either that or he has some "people under the stairs" money that he's holding out on


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 18 2010, 12:06 AM~16924029
> *pretty dam much
> 
> Either that or he has some "people under the stairs" money that he's holding out on
> *


im broke winter killed us :angry:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 18 2010, 12:08 AM~16924045
> *im broke  winter killed us  :angry:
> *


I hear ya


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## lowfreeze




----------



## foey

my contribution to an organized work force.


----------



## THE ONE

got two of these to sell...


----------



## THE ONE

and these..


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 18 2010, 02:34 PM~16928506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my contribution to an organized work force.
> *


Where them AIR pics at i know you got a shit load of em.

HAHAh yeah looks like you put in a hard days worth of work :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Mar 18 2010, 02:42 PM~16928548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got two of these to sell...
> *


Some one on here was looking for 1 of them.Cant remember who it was now


----------



## $ 68 $

Random air pic


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@Mar 18 2010, 03:25 PM~16928847
> *Random air pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like this then huhhh,well delete thread.

Fuck it


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Mar 18 2010, 02:44 PM~16928562
> *and these..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 1? they scuba or what?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

http://merced.craigslist.org/pts/1647394156.html


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## foey

BLAZER IS SOLD!!! time for me to move onto my next project


----------



## matttatts

playtime :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 20 2010, 12:02 PM~16945340
> *BLAZER IS SOLD!!! time for me to move onto my next project
> *


OK now that it's sold get the lead outa your ass and post some picks.The air forum has been dead as shit lately :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

foey use to be a troll


i remember them days


----------



## chongo1

work in progress


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 20 2010, 05:50 PM~16947454
> *OK now that it's sold get the lead outa your ass and post some picks.The air forum has been dead as shit lately  :biggrin:
> *


ill poat my stuff when it comes


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

lol fuck^^


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 20 2010, 08:27 PM~16948050
> *work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What kinda line is that??


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 21 2010, 09:09 AM~16951845
> *What kinda line is that??
> *


dot diesel truck 5/8 3/8 3/4, i stole it off a wrecked semi, call me el cheapo :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81

Homeboys 65.Used my old firestones 2600's and upper g-body cups.


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 22 2010, 01:18 AM~16957777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  Thats the dupli color paint shop brand paint? That looks sick


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 22 2010, 07:21 AM~16959736
> *:wow:   Thats the dupli color paint shop brand paint? That looks sick
> *


Yep,added a little pearl to it give it a little POP

I'll tell you this much.If you do use that paint make sure you STIRR THE METALLIC that sits at the bottom.Guess from sitting so long on a shelf it separated.Do huge deal i just stirred it up and shook the shit out it for a long time.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 23 2010, 05:23 AM~16971188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :no: :dunno:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 21 2010, 10:18 PM~16957777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn that looks pretty! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 23 2010, 11:40 AM~16973440
> *damn that looks pretty!  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: You outa see it in person all most hurts your eyes


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 23 2010, 10:47 AM~16973522
> *:h5: You outa see it in person all most hurts your eyes
> *



Good to hear man!

I'm actually just about to pick up the paint for the 64. Excited!


----------



## slamvan

[/quote]

WTF?
1. I don't understand why he used copper as a leader hose 
2. Whats with the coil? Looks like a still. The coil would be used to allow the hot gas to cool but I'm still lost as to why.


----------



## slamvan

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Mar 18 2010, 04:44 PM~16928562
> *and these..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 got 2 of these also


----------



## $ 68 $

>


WTF?
1. I don't understand why he used copper as a leader hose 
2. Whats with the coil? Looks like a still. The coil would be used to allow the hot gas to cool but I'm still lost as to why.
[/quote]


Can you actually use copper for hardlines ? Not doing it just woundering..


----------



## baggedout81

>


WTF?
1. I don't understand why he used copper as a leader hose 
2. Whats with the coil? Looks like a still. The coil would be used to allow the hot gas to cool but I'm still lost as to why.
[/quote]
The idea was to dissipate heat.Think after the trap he used dot hose


----------



## mrbplace

> WTF?
> 1. I don't understand why he used copper as a leader hose
> 2. Whats with the coil? Looks like a still. The coil would be used to allow the hot gas to cool but I'm still lost as to why.


Can you actually use copper for hardlines ? Not doing it just woundering..
[/quote]
Copper makes great line for air setup it polishes up nice and looks good. Just use compression fittings when using it not flared fittings, flared fitting's have a tendency to crack due to vibration. havent used some of the new gator grip PTC fittings for copper yet to see how they hold up.


----------



## chongo1

ive got two co2 tanks from my old delivering days for soda machines are those the type of tanks people use i know i know neeewbie question bear wit me...


----------



## subliminalmatt

my buddy jerrys silverado on 22s and his 85 chevette project bagged fbss lol









dog leg anyone?


----------



## REV. chuck

not mine but i dont think he will mind too much


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 23 2010, 08:18 AM~16971382
> *:no:  :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Fine59Bel

The view inside my tank


----------



## lowlinc93

Me doing 3 on monday,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIhvrnnM0uo


----------



## lowlinc93

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 23 2010, 04:58 PM~16978010
> *ive got two co2 tanks from my old delivering days for soda machines are those the type of tanks people use i know i know neeewbie question bear wit me...
> *


Where I get my tanks filled, they would let me swap them for nitrogen tanks straight across. Unless you want to run co2, which I did for awhile, and hated.


----------



## matttatts

> Can you actually use copper for hardlines ? Not doing it just woundering..


Copper makes great line for air setup it polishes up nice and looks good. Just use compression fittings when using it not flared fittings, flared fitting's have a tendency to crack due to vibration. havent used some of the new gator grip PTC fittings for copper yet to see how they hold up.
[/quote]
can soft lines take above 200 psi?. i wanted to plumb in some hard lines this year but my plumber friend said only the soft lines bend with out craking. :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 24 2010, 01:08 PM~16987244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


10 bux shipped 97527 :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 24 2010, 05:11 PM~16989041
> *10 bux shipped 97527 :biggrin:
> *


Youz crazy


----------



## $ 68 $

15 bux shipped 90210 :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81

Both of you are on that rock :cheesy:


----------



## lodirty

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 23 2010, 10:28 PM~16980114
> *not mine  but i dont think he will mind too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks just like mine :0 what wheels ?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by lodirty_@Mar 29 2010, 05:40 PM~17036114
> *looks just like mine  :0  what wheels ?
> *


some big ol heavy aluminum pieces of shits :0


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 29 2010, 05:50 PM~17036851
> *some big ol heavy aluminum pieces of shits  :0
> *


post some pix of that wagon in the background


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 29 2010, 07:31 PM~17037271
> *post some pix of that wagon in the background
> *


NO :0 

probably shouldnt even be in backround


----------



## foey

old pik


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

here's a pic of my stuff,forgot to put my upper and lower cup plates in the pic,owell also got some new pics of my homies ride in are club


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 29 2010, 09:15 PM~17039429
> *NO  :0
> 
> probably shouldnt even be in backround
> *


 :tears: :scrutinize:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 30 2010, 06:54 PM~17047734
> *:tears:  :scrutinize:
> *


im just saying it aint mine and i didnt realize it was so visible in the pic or i wouldnt have posted it


----------



## chongo1

cool


----------



## foey

painted a freebie I got :biggrin:


----------



## foey




----------



## baggedout81

:cheesy: 

Old schoolin there FOEY :0


----------



## baggedout81

was gonna turn it into my switchbox way back when :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 1 2010, 10:02 AM~17065531
> *painted a freebie I got :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shipped to 97527 u pay since its a freebie


----------



## $ 68 $

shipped to 90210 ? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## foey

LMAO, sorry guys this is going to my UBER budget set-up :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1

foey we need to see the old avatar of the gal and her almost hanging out boobs, make that happen shooter :thumbsup:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Apr 3 2010, 03:37 PM~17086346
> *foey we need to see the old avatar of the gal and her almost hanging out boobs, make that happen shooter :thumbsup:
> *


http://www.dumparump.com/view.php?id=3xOuBlw


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 4 2010, 05:52 AM~17090846
> *http://www.dumparump.com/view.php?id=3xOuBlw
> *


dems some kina invisible nipps


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Apr 4 2010, 05:31 PM~17094554
> *dems some kina invisible nipps
> *


bet they taste like cherries though. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

That red shit is tough to get off :angry:


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 6 2010, 05:17 PM~17114094
> *That red shit is tough to get off :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just put it under a wire wheel for a second


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 6 2010, 06:48 PM~17116461
> *i just put it under a wire wheel for a second
> *


i just spit on it and screw it in...








no ****


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Apr 6 2010, 10:04 PM~17116656
> *i just spit on it and screw it in...
> no ****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Apr 6 2010, 07:04 PM~17116656
> *i just spit on it and screw it in...
> no ****
> *


i'll have to try it..no homie..well okay **** :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 6 2010, 08:48 PM~17116461
> *i just put it under a wire wheel for a second
> *


Now why didn't i think of that.This shit w/ using a pick is gettin old


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## chongo1




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Apr 10 2010, 10:03 PM~17155324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

thats the homie Mondos' truck in are club


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

just some testing


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 13 2010, 10:04 AM~17177072
> *just some testing
> *


looks like my setup uffin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 13 2010, 07:05 AM~17177075
> *looks like my setup uffin:
> *


 post that shit!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 13 2010, 10:10 AM~17177110
> *  post that shit!!   :biggrin:
> *












:0 mines a lil more shiney uffin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

lol I see that..Will paint mine some day (peal white)but for now I want to hit them switches!!!!!!!!!!!!! that looks tight homie big thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 13 2010, 10:19 AM~17177179
> *lol I see that..Will paint mine some day (peal white)but for now I want to hit them switches!!!!!!!!!!!!! that looks tight homie big thumbs up :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: thanks homie. I hear ya on just wantin to hit some switches... i couldnt wait to do it in mine. Ive seen cars with air but i had never been in one till i did mine :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze

me playing with the switches on the freeway :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## foey




----------



## lowfreeze

Special request :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

new part
















Part Number: ECH ST34 

Price: Price
Unit
: 
: 
31.99
Each



Features & Benefits For 12 Volt Systems, Continuous Duty, 200 Amp, Spike Protection, Grounded Coil 14-16 Ohms; NAPA Echlin Products Meet Or Exceed Original Equipment Specifications. All Products Are Top-Of-The-Line Quality, & 100% Tested & Inspected In An Environment That Is IS09000 Compliant.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 14 2010, 09:05 AM~17188006
> *new part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part Number:  ECH ST34
> 
> Price:  Price
> Unit
> :
> :
> 31.99
> Each
> 
> 
> 
> Features & Benefits  For 12 Volt Systems, Continuous Duty, 200 Amp, Spike Protection, Grounded Coil 14-16 Ohms; NAPA Echlin Products Meet Or Exceed Original Equipment Specifications. All Products Are Top-Of-The-Line Quality, & 100% Tested & Inspected In An Environment That Is IS09000 Compliant.
> *


 :0 looks good... i just spent like 20 bucks on a Stinger 80amp relay for my comps... for not much more i coulda gotten this


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

yup :biggrin: need that part for my 2 air Zineth comps also psi will be set at 250 psi on a 6 gallon tank for daily :biggrin: with the ''big bottle'' :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 14 2010, 09:38 AM~17188137
> *yup :biggrin: need that part for my 2 air Zineth comps also psi will be set at 250 psi on a 6 gallon tank for daily :biggrin: with the ''big bottle'' :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## foey




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 14 2010, 11:22 AM~17190567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 IS THAT WHAT i THINK IT [email protected]#% caps


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 16 2010, 02:54 PM~17213408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 There now that's how you want em :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin:


----------



## foey

... oober budget 










going to be running four 1/4" air valves w/0.25" air line. yeah so what.


----------



## chongo1

i guess your el cheapo now hehe


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Apr 16 2010, 08:11 PM~17216432
> *i guess your el cheapo now hehe
> *



yes and no. my main purpose is basic lift and drop when i park. so the extras i'm used to won't be needed. trying to see if i can limit myself until my import project.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 16 2010, 07:49 PM~17216712
> *yes and no. my main purpose is basic lift and drop when i park. so the extras i'm used to won't be needed. trying to see if i can limit myself until my import project.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Apr 14 2010, 02:58 AM~17187320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special request :biggrin:
> *



Where did that PLATE for your lower come from??


----------



## lowfreeze

AAC (our forum sponsor) hooked me up


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Apr 18 2010, 06:10 AM~17226067
> *AAC (our forum sponsor) hooked me up
> *


Thanks Freeze. That looks real clean.


----------



## matttatts




----------



## mjoseph5321

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 16 2010, 06:35 PM~16910426
> *why so many and so close?
> I'm diggin the lca you have posted, FINISH her up, I wanna see.  :biggrin:
> *


-
if you go through metal make sure you grommet the metal, so your lines not rubbing.
carry a couple PTC unions and a set of cutters just in case.
 






-----------------------------------------------
Wine Investment
Fine Wine Investment


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by mjoseph5321_@Apr 22 2010, 03:51 AM~17268104
> *-
> if you go through metal make sure you grommet the metal, so your lines not rubbing.
> carry a couple PTC unions and a set of cutters just in case.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> Wine Investment
> Fine Wine Investment
> *


i've seen that same post before? :0


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 23 2010, 11:06 AM~17279366
> *i've seen that same post before? :0
> *


im tellin ya, these spammers are getting good :werd: :drama:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Apr 23 2010, 10:06 AM~17279366-->
> 
> 
> 
> i've seen that same post before? :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that me????
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fine59Bel_@Apr 23 2010, 10:52 AM~17279669
> *im tellin ya, these spammers are getting good :werd:  :drama:
> *



Yeah there's more and more of them to :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

got that knock for your tunck up for grabs!! make offer these are the real ones OG classic!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

fucked up on the comps but fuck it.First time trying to paint and not a wall :biggrin: will be done Sunday with the tank that should come out nice :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 25 2010, 06:12 PM~17297295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice hat :cheesy:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 25 2010, 05:12 PM~17297295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you finish the comps yet? curious how they came out.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 23 2010, 09:45 AM~17278830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie, what brand are those PTC fittings for copper? Where you get em from? uffin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

got to go


----------



## DropedLongBed

just traded for this,its my first ride with bags,and it just has front on it now.already c notched n tha back.im gonna 4 link it and put bags on tha rear and roll it.


----------



## foey

nice.


----------



## slammin67

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 18 2010, 12:44 AM~16923850
> *i love those trucks
> *


Yes I agree love those trucks. When I saw that pic I had a flash back to the 80s when I owned one a 65 small window short box.  she was super rusty !!

Sorry I'm new at this was suppose to be on page 2  wait there's more I do 90% of this on crackberry help me I'm slowwwww with computer crap, Witch little box up top should I have picked to get this on page 2 ?? And yes primer is always a good thing!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 25 2010, 04:28 PM~17297377
> *Nice hat :cheesy:
> *


thanks :happysad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 25 2010, 05:01 PM~17297643
> *did you finish the comps yet? curious how they came out.
> *


yes there done didn't come out right,need to take the paint off the comps and redo them. Going to have to wait on that though.Might put them in the owow topic :0 lol next time add primer


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## DropedLongBed

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 25 2010, 05:50 PM~17298035
> *nice.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## badcayne

im gonna whore this thred up lolz


my boys elky


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## badcayne

boys single cab sierra









































































vid of it 3ing

um7Uc0Fwbkk&NR


----------



## badcayne

other boys TBD xcab chev


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:0


----------



## xSSive




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 26 2010, 03:05 PM~17308267
> *other boys TBD xcab chev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow great pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 26 2010, 03:59 PM~17308798
> *wow great pics homie :biggrin:
> *


 thanks bro


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81

^^^woops


----------



## lowfreeze

:biggrin:


----------



## foey

not a pic but this just sounds funny to me.


----------



## slammin67

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 27 2010, 02:52 AM~17314853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hahhhahahhahahaha that picute is funny!damn lucky captain!! Lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

brackets 5'' for the air bags


----------



## foey




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 5 2010, 06:10 AM~17396921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

this is from a 68 Chevy Caprice but any 66 to 69 in the rear will look like this for the spring perch


----------



## foey




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## IMPALAMAN1

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 6 2010, 08:38 AM~17407989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU NEED TO CUT THAT TAB OFF FLUSH WITH THE REAREND FOR ANY BAG BIGGER THAN A RE6. THE FIRESTONES ARE EVEN WORSE. WITH THAT BRACKET CUT YOU CAN FIT A RE7 IN THERE WITH A BOUT 1/2+ BETWEEN THE DEFLATED BAG AND THE BRACKET. YOU WILL ALSO NEED TO DRILL A NEW HOLE IN THE LOWER CONTROL ARE TO MOVE IT FORWARD.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@May 6 2010, 02:08 PM~17411005
> *YOU NEED TO CUT THAT TAB OFF FLUSH WITH THE REAREND FOR ANY BAG BIGGER THAN A RE6. THE FIRESTONES ARE EVEN WORSE. WITH THAT BRACKET CUT YOU CAN FIT A RE7 IN THERE WITH A BOUT 1/2+ BETWEEN THE DEFLATED BAG AND THE BRACKET. YOU WILL ALSO NEED TO DRILL A NEW HOLE IN THE LOWER CONTROL ARE TO MOVE IT FORWARD.
> *


what tab?On the axle?thanks for your help


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

had to drill hole at the bottom,my re7 fits okay got 1/4 room from anything rubbing :happysad:


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

THESE ONES
























OH YEA ONE MORE THING. WHY ARE YOUR REAR CUPS SO TALL? ARE YOU LOOKING FOR MORE HEIGHT? GRANTED I HAVE 17" WHEELSBUT IT LAYS OUTS DECENT. I CANT IMAGINE THAT WITH 13'S YOU WOULD NEED MORE AT THIS HEIGHT THE REAREND TOUCHES THE FLOOR WITH THE FACTORY BUMPSTOPS OUT


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@May 6 2010, 06:49 PM~17412241
> *THESE ONES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEA ONE MORE THING. WHY ARE YOUR REAR CUPS SO TALL? ARE YOU LOOKING FOR MORE HEIGHT? GRANTED I HAVE 17" WHEELSBUT IT LAYS OUTS DECENT. I CANT IMAGINE THAT WITH 13'S YOU WOULD NEED MORE AT THIS HEIGHT THE REAREND TOUCHES THE FLOOR WITH THE FACTORY BUMPSTOPS OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shittt looks tight :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@May 6 2010, 04:49 PM~17412241
> *THESE ONES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEA ONE MORE THING. WHY ARE YOUR REAR CUPS SO TALL? ARE YOU LOOKING FOR MORE HEIGHT? GRANTED I HAVE 17" WHEELSBUT IT LAYS OUTS DECENT. I CANT IMAGINE THAT WITH 13'S YOU WOULD NEED MORE AT THIS HEIGHT THE REAREND TOUCHES THE FLOOR WITH THE FACTORY BUMPSTOPS OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol thanks.I did them tall because it's easier for me to cut then to add :biggrin: also my tires are 14..lol got what you where saying about the tab  because after I dropped the axle the tab was going in the bag so just got the cutter to cut the tab..thanks again for the pics now I know how to cut it
:thumbsup:


----------



## slammin67

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@May 6 2010, 06:49 PM~17412241
> *THESE ONES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEA ONE MORE THING. WHY ARE YOUR REAR CUPS SO TALL? ARE YOU LOOKING FOR MORE HEIGHT? GRANTED I HAVE 17" WHEELSBUT IT LAYS OUTS DECENT. I CANT IMAGINE THAT WITH 13'S YOU WOULD NEED MORE AT THIS HEIGHT THE REAREND TOUCHES THE FLOOR WITH THE FACTORY BUMPSTOPS OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That ride is very beautiful!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 21 2010, 10:18 PM~16957777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 12 2010, 09:01 PM~17470670
> *:thumbsup: nice
> *


Thanks,i was pretty impressed w/ the turn out also


----------



## baggedout81

Bring it back


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 25 2010, 07:29 AM~17597034
> *Bring it back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 can't wait for you to hit that swiTch,when a hydro guy thinks he's clowning
:h5: I know I'm going to after there done on the switches,And after there done getting there kicks then Bam right in the back of them THEY WILL PISS THERE PANTS,FUCK THEM,MIGHT HAVE TO KEEP A BAT in the trunk :naughty:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## foey

anyone seen this?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0...81&s=automotive


----------



## chongo1

looks like a baby decepticon


----------



## matttatts

almost ready to turn it on hno: hno:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@May 28 2010, 12:23 PM~17632625
> *almost ready to turn it on  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET,same here


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 28 2010, 10:29 AM~17632684
> *SWEET,same here
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## IMPALAMAN1

LOOKING NICE!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@May 31 2010, 02:12 PM~17655299
> *LOOKING NICE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

is that your he8? On my lock up it wasn't at the full lock up,I was low on psi


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 31 2010, 10:52 PM~17659174
> *is that your he8? On my lock up it wasn't at the full lock up,I was low on psi
> *


Yep,about 100 psi (pretty much as far as there gonna go)Remeber i still wanted it to lay low i could add a couple inches on the top bag mount and put that chit up a few more inches


----------



## baggedout81

Another thing,the front is on jack stands still and it locks up at that height.I can slide under neither there :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 31 2010, 08:57 PM~17659261
> *Another thing,the front is on jack stands still and it locks up at that height.I can slide under neither there :biggrin:
> *


i like it :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 25 2010, 09:01 AM~17597711
> *can't wait for you to hit that swiTch,when a hydro guy thinks he's clowning
> :h5: I know I'm going to after there done on the switches,And after there done getting there kicks then Bam right in the back of them THEY WILL PISS THERE PANTS,FUCK THEM,MIGHT HAVE TO KEEP A BAT in the trunk :naughty:
> *


Thats why I whant bagged out 81 to come 2 KC shows and put it down  .


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 31 2010, 11:03 PM~17659340
> *Thats why I whant bagged out 81 to come 2 KC shows and put it down   .
> *


Gonna try,the body looks terrible.Dam kansas hail storm


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## foey

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## goinlow




----------



## goinlow




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jun 5 2010, 09:53 AM~17702533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fucken sick
:nicoderm:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:0


> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 5 2010, 07:41 AM~17701990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 6 2010, 01:08 AM~17707313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HopPed in the cutty ,ROLLING ON SWITCHS :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## Reckless

Here is a sneak peak of my rear SLAM RE8 bags


























more on my build up here....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516627


----------



## baggedout81

Let's keep this going


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jun 5 2010, 11:03 AM~17702312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY STILL MAKE LANZAR?? :0


----------



## lowfreeze

they're still 4 sale here in Europe


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Jun 5 2010, 06:41 PM~17704095-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats fucken sick
> :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 9 2010, 10:26 AM~17736041
> *THEY STILL MAKE LANZAR?? :0
> *


the homie was from Puerto Rico and he told me he gets them cheap there..... I honestly hate square subs but his money is green and he wanted them installed....
:biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jun 5 2010, 09:03 AM~17702312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice setup :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jun 5 2010, 08:53 AM~17702533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nono: THATS A GOOD WAY TO CATCH UR TRUCK ON FIRE!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

If any one wants to know how much airbag patrs are,this was $50 out the door$23 for gauge and $22 for 1/2 inch fittings.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

damn that would be a good 8th of some KILL!OWELL :420: :420: :420:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

fuck


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 11 2010, 08:04 AM~17757925
> *damn that would be a good 8th of some KILL!OWELL :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


indeed.


----------



## chongo1

topic is air not high


----------



## foey




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## lowfreeze

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 11 2010, 07:30 PM~17759519
> *indeed.
> *


agreed


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 11 2010, 10:40 AM~17759619
> *topic is air not high
> *


 :dunno: :burn: :420: :420:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

"reworked"








notch cover with batt boxes i made to mount set up giving owner H20 proof storage...
"installed" 








changed valve locations,tanks,and batt's locations also added 2 more compressors...


----------



## Guest




----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jun 14 2010, 12:50 AM~17779621
> *"reworked"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notch cover with batt boxes i made to mount set up giving owner H20 proof storage...
> "installed"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changed valve locations,tanks,and batt's locations also added 2 more compressors...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

on stocks... owner sold 20"









you can see old location holes... wish i took pics of ((old set up))









pass side valves... 









driver side valves...


----------



## lowfreeze




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 13 2010, 11:09 PM~17778654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ass shot


----------



## baggedout81

Nice got the body on huh


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 15 2010, 10:29 PM~17799121
> *Nice got the body on huh
> *


yeah its not low enough  


had to hack the trunk out pretty good now i have to figure out gas tank mounts shouldnt be bad but oh well


----------



## Guest




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:420:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 11 2010, 10:48 AM~17759712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baddass


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 15 2010, 10:29 PM~17799121
> *Nice got the body on huh
> *












dont get ur panties in a bunch they have air in them right now


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 17 2010, 09:49 PM~17819984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that jack looks safe :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 17 2010, 09:00 PM~17820108
> *that jack looks safe  :wow:
> *


 thanks^ :happysad:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 17 2010, 10:08 PM~17820233
> *thanks^ :happysad:
> *


i give it a thumbsup


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81

Eat Shit haters


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 17 2010, 07:41 PM~17819502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont get ur panties in a bunch  they have air in them right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is farmtastic :thumbsdown: 





























fail


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

my 68


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## goinlow

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pts/1818117778.html

looks like it could work??? If you have the clearance.....
Looks like the Chrysler RV2 pic someone posted up before ???


----------



## CHUKO 204

This is my lil bro's lac on 22's & air


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 13 2010, 06:20 PM~18039108
> *This is my lil bro's lac on 22's & air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  hell yea !


----------



## foey

canti lever idea


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 20 2010, 06:46 PM~18096647
> *canti lever idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jesse13

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 20 2010, 06:46 PM~18096647
> *canti lever idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tht pivot point looks way too weak


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by jesse13_@Jul 20 2010, 09:38 PM~18097810
> *tht pivot point looks way too weak
> *


it's only part of my idea, the rest will have to wait for me to finish the drawings/diagrams and maybe an actual mock up, if I ever get the chance. but all in due time.  

... yes I know I know, I'm going import next, but fuck it if someone has a g-body they'd like to donate for me to get mid evil on :biggrin:


----------



## jesse13

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 20 2010, 08:53 PM~18097969
> *it's only part of my idea, the rest will have to wait for me to finish the drawings/diagrams and maybe an actual mock up, if I ever get the chance. but all in due time.
> 
> ... yes I know I know, I'm going import next, but fuck it if someone has a g-body they'd like to donate for me to get mid evil on  :biggrin:
> *


cool, i would use a regular 4-link end bushing for the pivot


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by jesse13_@Jul 20 2010, 08:38 PM~18097810
> *tht pivot point looks way too weak
> *


should work though. the load should be transferd through that brace and carried through the bag on the opposing side. the bags would take all the flex so it shouldnt have any real stress on it.


----------



## jesse13

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jul 24 2010, 11:47 AM~18130361
> *should work though. the load should be transferd through that brace and carried through the bag on the opposing side. the bags would take all the flex so it shouldnt have any real stress on it.
> *


when the bags are fully inflated they would become stiff and not flex as much and would tear tht to pieces, plus if u ever blew a bag while the trailer was under a load it would result in an epic failure, imo...


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by jesse13_@Jul 25 2010, 11:45 AM~18136362
> *when the bags are fully inflated they would become stiff and not flex as much and would tear tht to pieces, plus if u ever blew a bag while the trailer was under a load it would result in an epic failure, imo...
> *


 but if the bags were fully inflated and stiff it would form an arch. then the tendancy would be to pry it out of its position with the load force pulling up on it. still shouldnt bend it if its welded down properly


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

got this air compresser for my bagged truck had three seven gallon tanks and it filled them in two mins hopping the truck off the ground six inches sold the truck and have no need for the compresser no more 400 or best offer 209 769 7302
















NOT MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 13 2010, 08:35 AM~18034071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Them rims look horrible on that car. How bought I take them of your hand there.. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 27 2010, 02:56 PM~18155717
> *Them rims look horrible on that car. How bought I take them of your hand there.. :biggrin:
> *


  I'LL THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 27 2010, 03:41 PM~18155567
> *got this air compresser for my bagged truck had three seven gallon tanks and it filled them in two mins hopping the truck off the ground six inches sold the truck and have no need for the compresser no more 400 or best offer 209 769 7302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


:wow: then mine should have filled my one 8 gallon in a second. wonder what psi the owner had it set to.


----------



## jesse13

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jul 27 2010, 12:04 PM~18153943
> *but if the bags were fully inflated and stiff it would form an arch. then the tendancy would be to pry it out of its position with the load force pulling up on it. still shouldnt bend it if its welded down properly*


imo, those little tabs, little bolt are not the correct material for the job. i wouldnt trust tht out on the road. remember its always better to overbuild something and rely on it than to under build something and break down on the road, again just my opinion


----------



## BigMandoAZ

more pics and vid here!


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 27 2010, 01:41 PM~18155567
> *got this air compresser for my bagged truck had three seven gallon tanks and it filled them in two mins hopping the truck off the ground six inches sold the truck and have no need for the compresser no more 400 or best offer 209 769 7302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


What kind of motor is he using? And where did he get the coupling from?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 5 2010, 09:16 AM~18235012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 sexxxxyyyy


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 5 2010, 08:18 AM~18235021
> *:0  :0  sexxxxyyyy
> *


thanks :biggrin: , work in progress


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Aug 3 2010, 08:20 PM~18221531
> *What kind of motor is he using? And where did he get the coupling from?
> *


call that nuber and ask :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 3 2010, 07:17 PM~18220825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics and vid here!
> *


 :wow: good work


----------



## lowfreeze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4kiBiZh3Rg


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 17 2010, 09:41 PM~17819502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont get ur panties in a bunch  they have air in them right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81

TTT


----------



## baggedout81

Here's my bro's 65 fleetside.Gave him my 2600's for the rear

An yes thats me in the bed
http://www.youtube.com/user/shortbed70#p/a/u/2/_fC7d5wOP44


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@May 6 2010, 05:49 PM~17412241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how thik wall is dat pipe u usd? 1/8 or 1/4?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## baggedout81

Dont use a paper filter to catch oil from a EDC.It deff. wont work


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 17 2010, 07:21 PM~18835301
> *Dont use a paper filter to catch oil from a EDC.It deff. wont work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Oct 17 2010, 07:26 PM~18835346
> *:wow:
> *


Here's what it looked like new.Just melted the shit outa it.The new one i put in has more of a charcoal filter in it.Its a hard filter i cant even scratch it w/ my finger nail


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 17 2010, 09:23 PM~18836448
> *Here's what it looked like new.Just melted the shit outa it.The new one i put in has more of a  charcoal filter in it.Its a hard filter i cant even scratch it w/ my finger nail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn did some damage.








Well here's a contribution to Random Pics.
Took it today.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Oct 17 2010, 09:39 PM~18836631
> *damn did some damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here's a contribution to Random Pics.
> Took it today.
> *


Get on ebay.You can get that loctite fo cheap


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 17 2010, 09:54 PM~18836814
> *Get on ebay.You can get that loctite fo cheap
> *


cool yea I use that one and a lil blue tube also.
loctite is my friend. We go together like Menudo and Lemon. :h5:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Oct 17 2010, 09:59 PM~18836862
> *cool yea I use that one and a lil blue tube also.
> loctite is my friend. We go together like Menudo and Lemon.  :h5:
> *



Yeah i'll never go back w/ teflon tape.Just slop that loctite on turn by hand then a full turn w/ a wrench done.


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 17 2010, 10:16 PM~18837040
> *Yeah i'll never go back w/ teflon tape.Just slop that loctite on turn by hand then a full turn w/ a wrench done.
> *


Yup true that. :werd:


----------



## fantamonte

*MY SETUP!!!*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*i dont come into the air topics often,... but i'm surpried how many people are still using push to connect plastic lines, and or rubber hydraulic hose*


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2010, 12:03 AM~18918715
> *i dont come into the air topics often,... but i'm surpried how many people are still using push to connect plastic lines, and or rubber hydraulic hose
> *


Are you talking about the plastic smc push fittings?If so yeah there not that great.I only have metal ptc

What's wrong w/ using hydro hose?Mines off the spool from napa GATES lines an fittings


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

i'm thinking of going hydro from my bottle to my 5gal tank?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 27 2010, 08:39 AM~18920516
> *i'm thinking of going hydro from my bottle to my 5gal tank?
> *


Wow fast is your refill time right now?It might not do any good if the regulator is restricting the pressure.I know the one i have (that you posted somewhere haha) has i belive a 1/4" out port.Think i'm gonna tap it out to 3/8" or as much as i can


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

it takes 3-5 sec to fill, also got the same regulator, but not a good pic of it yet.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 26 2010, 11:12 PM~18919425
> *Are you talking about the plastic smc push fittings?If so yeah there not that great.I only have metal ptc
> 
> What's wrong w/ using hydro hose?Mines off the spool from napa GATES lines an fittings
> *



nothing I guess,.. just surprised there isnt more hardline used. thats all we do on our airbag jobs. just interesting to see what everyone else does I guess


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2010, 09:20 PM~18927417
> *nothing I guess,.. just surprised there isnt more hardline used. thats all we do on our airbag jobs. just interesting to see what everyone else does I guess
> *


 WHAT SIZE HARD LINE DO YOU GUYZ USE FOR HOPPING??AND WHAT PSI CAN THE HARD LINE HANDLE? :angry: caps


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 28 2010, 06:37 AM~18929446
> *WHAT SIZE HARD LINE DO YOU GUYZ USE FOR HOPPING??AND WHAT PSI CAN THE HARD LINE HANDLE? :angry: caps
> *



*.049 wall stainless. You'll never get an EDC or nitrogen tank or bags for that matter with a higher burst or working pressure then the stainless. We use the .049 wall for everything, hydraulics, air, whatever. 1/2" or 3/4" I heard guys talking years ago on here that they were worried about lines "freezing" I kinda laughed at that but I'm in Arizona it doesn't freeze here lol, but even if that did happen the bigger issue is your dryer not working well or having a shitty dryer or maybe none at all. We have had years of success with stainless, once its sealed its DONE, no breaking, no leaking, no cracks NADA. Shit even if your running 600 psi your not even remotely tapping a fraction of its working or burst pressure rating*


----------



## foey

this looks weird
It's made by Air Lift:
" Air Lift Company just revealed its patent-pending Dual Twin 1/2-inch Port Bazooka Air Bag for Easy Street pneumatic air suspension systems. Their new design represents a radical departure from the existing air bags available in the marketplace.

The Dual Twin has two air ports for faster, easier inflating and deflation of the pneumatic air suspension system's air bags. It works in conjunction with their "Bad Boy" 0.390-inch orifice air valve for the ultimate in high-flow. It also provides for separate tuning of the ports, which allows the enthusiast to configure the system from different inflating/deflation rates, set one port for quick light traffic clowning and the second for safe and sane driving conditions.

The Bazooka bag fits the same bolt mounting pattern as all standard air bags, so it is an easy replacement for existing air systems. The end cap will be anodized billet aluminum with a "Tribe" decal on the bag for wild appearance. For more information, contact Air Lift at (800)248-0892, or visit www.AirLiftCompany.com
"










don't know if this is still around though


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

IMO,

THE ONLY WAY TO GO! IF YOU WANT BEST OF BOTH WORLDS FAST OR SLOW!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## draggingwagon

random stuff in my photobucket....


----------



## Blocky77




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 26 2011, 03:16 PM~19967506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

My cutty workin on








My old valves i put in my boys 65 chevy fleet side the other day


----------



## regallowlow187

I always wanted to make an extended cab longbed S-10, Thats what this looks like to me, right???










[/quote]


----------



## xSSive




----------



## foey




----------



## foey




----------



## foey

air shock









Just looks interesting to me.


----------



## robncheal

Foey do you have more photos of the nissan? The bed has my attention. Those air shocks are sick! Wanted to use those for a golf cart project but went standard ones do to cost. Those softail air ride kits are sick!


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Mar 2 2011, 07:29 PM~20000395
> *Foey do you have more photos of the nissan?  The bed has my attention.  Those air shocks are sick!  Wanted to use those for a golf cart project but went standard ones do to cost.  Those softail air ride kits are sick!
> *



BUILT IN THE PHILIPPINES!!!!
http://thoughtsinbinary.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=9

the air shocks are off roader ones made by a company called Legend. They are VERY PRICEY.


----------



## foey

cool vid


----------



## bigbelly

:uh: 6 to 7min max to fill up the tank or a few hours to charge 8 to 12 batts. Who really is gonna be on the street longer ?:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## etheliters

I likes hidden shit !Smell it but cant see it!wheres the compressors? other side I assume?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by etheliters_@Mar 16 2011, 09:08 PM~20109319
> *I likes hidden shit !Smell it but cant see it!wheres the compressors? other side I assume?
> *


im only going to run one and i dont have it yet 

the other side has the amp and crossover equipment


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110053
> *im only going to run one and i dont have it yet
> 
> the other side  has the amp and crossover equipment
> *


You will soon enough


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Mar 17 2011, 01:12 AM~20111435
> *You will soon enough
> *


yeah guy said he would ship it today but didnt send me any info

he had 100% on ebay so im sure he sent it out like he said


yours should go out friday


i need bags but i cant get anyone off their ass to sell me some


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 17 2011, 12:14 AM~20111443
> *yeah guy said he would ship it today  but  didnt send me any info
> 
> he had 100% on ebay so  im sure he sent it out like he said
> yours should go out friday
> i need bags but i cant get anyone off their ass to sell me some
> *


Coo. You gonna post up progress pics when you put them in (no ****) Interested to see them installed. Now all I gotta do is hit up Foey or baggedout81 about the oilers or what ever it is they hook up the yorks.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Mar 17 2011, 01:27 AM~20111488
> *Coo. You gonna post up progress pics when you put them in (no ****) Interested to see them installed. Now all I gotta do is hit up Foey or baggedout81 about the oilers or what ever it is they hook up the yorks.
> *



ill install the compressor as soon as i get it but i dont know when ill get the bags plus i need the cups and bracketry stuff for the front 

so its gonna be awhile yet


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ars!n+Mar 17 2011, 01:27 AM~20111488-->
> 
> 
> 
> Coo. You gonna post up progress pics when you put them in (no ****) Interested to see them installed. Now all I gotta do is hit up Foey or baggedout81 about the oilers or what ever it is they hook up the yorks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just get at me when your ready
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Mar 17 2011, 01:29 AM~20111495
> *ill install the compressor  as soon as i get it    but i dont know when ill get the bags  plus i need the cups and bracketry stuff for the front
> 
> so its gonna be awhile yet
> *


still workin on them


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 17 2011, 04:30 AM~20111899
> *Just get at me when your ready
> *


Coo, can you explain what homies got hooked up to his EDC, what it does and where to find it. I've been reading old posts and didn't come up with anything. Thanx in advance  

And as you've read, I took your advice on picking up a EDC :biggrin: Now I'm gonna pick up a couple compressors as back ups. Are 480 Viairs 100% duty?



>


----------



## REV. chuck

> Coo, can you explain what homies got hooked up to his EDC, what it does and where to find it. I've been reading old posts and didn't come up with anything. Thanx in advance
> 
> And as you've read, I took your advice on picking up a EDC :biggrin: Now I'm gonna pick up a couple compressors as back ups. Are 480 Viairs 100% duty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ones an oiler (inlet) and the other is a trap to catch the oil so it doesnt circulate through the system
Click to expand...


----------



## baggedout81

^^^Correct 

But if you run a YORK you dont need the oiler.You manually add oil to the compressor thru a plug on the side.But you add a trap on the other side to catch the used oil


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Mar 17 2011, 04:02 PM~20115415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ones an oiler  (inlet)  and the other is a trap to catch the oil so it doesnt circulate through the system
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@Mar 17 2011, 04:19 PM~20115536
> *^^^Correct
> 
> But if you run a YORK you dont need the oiler.You manually add oil to the compressor thru a plug on the side.But you add a trap on the other side to catch the used oil
> *


:thumbsup: Wheres a good place to get a trap? And What would be a good brand?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 17 2011, 05:19 PM~20115536
> *^^^Correct
> 
> But if you run a YORK you dont need the oiler.You manually add oil to the compressor thru a plug on the side.But you add a trap on the other side to catch the used oil
> *


isnt it better to run an oiler though


safe then sorry :happysad:


----------



## Pootus

my wifes car bagged. 05 toyota matrix....


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 17 2011, 07:43 PM~20116526
> *isnt it better to run an oiler though
> safe then sorry   :happysad:
> *


Dont need a oiler if your running a york.A sanden YES

YORK
Air goes in.Pumps out into trap then back to air tank.You cant see it but on each side of that york there is a bolt.Thats where you put oil in 12oz btw.I've put a little more inbefore it wont hurt anything just blow it out later.300 psi all day long :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> Dont need a oiler if your running a york.A sanden YES
> 
> YORK
> Air goes in.Pumps out into trap then back to air tank.You cant see it but on each side of that york there is a bolt.Thats where you put oil in 12oz btw.I've put a little more inbefore it wont hurt anything just blow it out later.300 psi all day long :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u think my setup will work split off on the tank where it is?


----------



## baggedout81

> Dont need a oiler if your running a york.A sanden YES
> 
> YORK
> Air goes in.Pumps out into trap then back to air tank.You cant see it but on each side of that york there is a bolt.Thats where you put oil in 12oz btw.I've put a little more inbefore it wont hurt anything just blow it out later.300 psi all day long :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u think my setup will work split off on the tank where it is?
> 
> 
> 
> I would take off that street t an just run a line to the front then put the street t in under hood to each right/left bag.
> 
> Same w/ the rear only under the car between the bags.I think it would be a bitch tryin to run all the lines inside that panel.Exp. for just a FB set up.An you wont have to spend extra money on hose.Well unless you already have all the hose.Then just try an bend it around to where it works
Click to expand...


----------



## REV. chuck

i have the hose 2 15's and 2 6's i thought there would be less transfer with the t back there


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 17 2011, 09:37 PM~20117746
> *i have the hose 2 15's and 2 6's      i thought there would be less transfer with the t back there
> *


You'r adding more air line=a bit more air transfer between bags.Find out the volume of the cylinder or I.D. of hose then convert to gallons.Its not gona me much but its something to mess around w/

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_calcu...nder_in_gallons


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 17 2011, 09:53 PM~20117900
> *You'r adding more air line=a bit more air transfer between bags.Find out the volume of the cylinder or I.D. of hose then convert to gallons.Its not gona me much but its something to mess around w/
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_calcu...nder_in_gallons
> *


3/8's


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 19 2011, 09:53 AM~20127846
> *IVE BEEN PLANNING THAT FOR YEARS.....ANY IDEA WHAT SIZE TANK IT IS?
> *


7 gallon i believe


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 18 2011, 10:51 AM~20121813
> *Back is air cylinders
> *


Aye what are your thoughts bought air cylinders? I like the way your shit sits (no ****) and was thinking bout going cylinders on my MC. Any suggestions?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Mar 20 2011, 11:10 PM~20139583
> *Aye what are your thoughts bought air cylinders? I like the way your shit sits (no ****) and was thinking bout going cylinders on my MC. Any suggestions?
> *


I'm not running cylinders.Slam 8's for now

I'm personally not a fan of them.Thats just me tho


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Mar 21 2011, 12:10 AM~20139583
> *Aye what are your thoughts bought air cylinders? I like the way your shit sits (no ****) and was thinking bout going cylinders on my MC. Any suggestions?
> *


I like the cylinders, takes some fab to get em to work but they are cool. Funny thing is alot of "BAG" dudes frown on cylinders even though they are air. Most "HYDRO" folk say negative things about it simply cause it's air......So I guess using cylinders even though they are air powered, kinda makes you an outcast...hahahaha

It is what it is, wheather it's a "shaft" or a "bellow", if it's powered by AIR then it's airride.

In my opinion it's easier to just do bags all the way around. But it's a choice like 13's or 14's would be i guess. :biggrin:


----------



## Cream of wheat




----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Mar 21 2011, 09:59 AM~20142025-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not running cylinders.Slam 8's for  now
> 
> I'm personally not a fan of them.Thats just me tho
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you think that Slam 8's would work on an A-body? And do they get a nice lift?
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BAGGD_@Mar 22 2011, 05:13 AM~20149550
> *I like the cylinders, takes some fab to get em to work but they are cool. Funny thing is alot of "BAG" dudes frown on cylinders even though they are air. Most "HYDRO" folk say negative things about it simply cause it's air......So I guess using cylinders even though they are air powered, kinda makes you an outcast...hahahaha
> 
> It is what it is, wheather it's a "shaft" or a "bellow", if it's powered by AIR then it's airride.
> 
> In my opinion it's easier to just do bags all the way around. But it's a choice like 13's or 14's would be i guess. :biggrin:
> *


Makes sense lol. I may just go bags due to my lack of knowledge on the subject. But who knows, in the future when I have had more experience on the subject I may look into cylinders. I'm just lookin for a smooth simple set up.


----------



## baggedout81

Idk, it was pretty tight on my g-body.As in like 1/2" from the side of bag rubbing frame.Bt i'm pleased w/ it.You'll just have to check.Havent seen made a-bodys bagged really

up









Down,i wanted my shit as low as i could get it w/o doin a notch.The axle bump stops sit on frame when fully dropped.For now


----------



## Purple Haze

All the way down


----------



## Purple Haze

Shitty cell pic of the tank while I was building the trunk


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 23 2011, 07:51 AM~20159234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the way down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 23 2011, 10:38 AM~20159914
> *
> *


It's just as clean in person.An can 3 wheel


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 23 2011, 11:00 AM~20160088
> *It's just as clean in person.An can 3 wheel
> *


Thanks Mark! You comin down Friday?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 23 2011, 02:28 PM~20161603
> *Thanks Mark! You comin down Friday?
> *


You bet bro,put in some work.Grinder fits good in my hand bro


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 23 2011, 01:35 AM~20158388
> *Idk, it was pretty tight on my g-body.As in like 1/2" from the side of bag rubbing frame.Bt i'm pleased w/ it.You'll just have to check.Havent seen made a-bodys bagged really
> up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down,i wanted my shit as low as i could get it w/o doin a notch.The axle bump stops sit on frame when fully dropped.For now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


someday


----------



## baggedout81

Garage sale find.Gotta love kansas ******* engineering.Aired up 1/2 dozen tires already off this shit .Works great


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 23 2011, 08:13 PM~20164171
> *Garage sale find.Gotta love kansas ******* engineering.Aired up 1/2 dozen tires already off this shit .Works great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



did you make it to the post office today :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 23 2011, 08:16 PM~20164191
> *did you make it to the post office today  :cheesy:
> *


Tomm.mornin.Got it boxed up ready tho


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 23 2011, 08:21 PM~20164239
> *Tomm.mornin.Got it boxed up ready tho
> *


your killin me  cold weather coming anyway


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 23 2011, 08:24 PM~20164276
> *your killin me      cold weather coming anyway
> *


Sorry bro.Catchin up havin yesterday w/ all that shit.Shit i'm even off 3/4 of this week to.An still huslin


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 23 2011, 08:39 PM~20164419
> *Sorry bro.Catchin up havin yesterday w/ all that shit.Shit i'm even off 3/4 of this week to.An still huslin
> *


cold front movin through tonight i probably wont even go outside till that shit passes plus i still need that pressure switch and im changing up rims so i gotta do a rear end swap too

:happysad:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 23 2011, 08:41 PM~20164444
> *cold front movin through tonight  i probably wont even go outside till that shit passes plus i still need that pressure switch  and im changing up rims  so i gotta do a rear end swap too
> 
> :happysad:
> *


Tighten up,get out there :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 23 2011, 08:46 PM~20164495
> *Tighten up,get out there :biggrin:
> *


it can wait a minute gotta spend some time huslting up some money too


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 23 2011, 09:41 PM~20164444
> *cold front movin through tonight  i probably wont even go outside till that shit passes plus i still need that pressure switch  and im changing up rims  so i gotta do a rear end swap with robledo...
> 
> :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## robncheal

Rev!!! Delta's just noticed that! What's your thought on those! Damn I can use those on my next project!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Mar 25 2011, 07:59 PM~20181246
> *Rev!!!  Delta's just noticed that!  What's your thought on those!  Damn I can use those on my next project!
> *


they work very well from what i can tell i dont have my bags yet cause baggedout81 is slacking on me so i dunno how they work all setup yet 

but i hooked it to my air compressor charged it and opened and closed every thing seems to be good to go tank is sitting in the car charged with the comp unplugged so i can see if i leak down over night and if so how much


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 23 2011, 07:51 AM~20159234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the way down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

A vintage air craft air set up we built ..


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 28 2011, 02:50 PM~20202446
> *A vintage air craft air set up we built ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH FUCK! Thats nice. I was over at OG Unlimited, a shop up here in Washington and they had a nice vintage set up but the pics came out shitty on my phone. Thats bad ass homie


----------



## ROLLOUT12183

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 28 2011, 04:50 PM~20202446
> *A vintage air craft air set up we built ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats sick


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Mar 28 2011, 03:15 PM~20202673
> *Thats sick
> *


x2


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Mar 28 2011, 04:15 PM~20202673
> *Thats sick
> *


whats the cylinder things by the compressors?


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 28 2011, 05:50 PM~20202446
> *A vintage air craft air set up we built ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## goinlow

:dunno:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Mar 28 2011, 07:39 PM~20204397
> *whats the cylinder things by the compressors?
> *



They are a Accumaltor drilled and tapped and I converted em to a air filter .


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 29 2011, 12:26 PM~20210270
> *They are a Accumaltor drilled and tapped and I converted em to a air filter .
> *


more detailed pics? im kinda interested in these.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 28 2011, 02:50 PM~20202446
> *A vintage air craft air set up we built ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GREAT WORK!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 29 2011, 07:34 PM~20213003
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GREAT WORK!!!
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Mar 28 2011, 04:15 PM~20202673
> *Thats sick
> *


Thanks !


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

tfnOJAWy56k&NR


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 4 2011, 02:41 PM~20257193
> *tfnOJAWy56k&NR
> *


What are you using to do that?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Apr 4 2011, 05:53 PM~20258150
> *What are you using to do that?
> *


you can use a hydraulic motor


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2011, 04:57 PM~20258185
> *you can use a hydraulic motor
> *


 :wow: So you can mount that in the trunk then?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Apr 4 2011, 07:32 PM~20259084
> *:wow:  So you can mount that in the trunk then?
> *


i hear its loud as fuck


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 4 2011, 04:41 PM~20257193
> *tfnOJAWy56k&NR
> *


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2011, 05:57 PM~20258185
> *you can use a hydraulic motor
> *


or a winch motor


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2011, 07:09 PM~20259454
> *i hear its loud as fuck
> *


under the hood it goes then


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 4 2011, 02:41 PM~20257193
> *tfnOJAWy56k&NR
> *


shit looks weak as fuck if he can make the shit bog down like that with his thumb on the hose.

needs a better motor im guessing


----------



## robncheal

I think he said he was using a battery charger to power for video.


----------



## matttatts




----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Apr 6 2011, 03:17 PM~20274971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the faucet tops, nice touch :thumbsup:


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 6 2011, 02:42 PM~20275179
> *I like the faucet tops, nice touch :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin: we salvaged them out of an old house. put the gates in just so i could use them :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Apr 6 2011, 03:17 PM~20274971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


faucet tops are sweet


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Apr 6 2011, 03:17 PM~20274971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm diggin them hard lines an them handles for slow downs.It's good seeing other think outside the box for a change  :biggrin:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Apr 6 2011, 04:01 PM~20275319
> *thanks bro :biggrin: we salvaged them out of an old house. put the gates in just so i could use them  :cheesy:
> *


worked out great imo. keep it up


----------



## EIGHT BALL




----------



## EIGHT BALL

198 mazda b2200 body, going onto a 
2002 chevy extreme frame,
posi 373 rear end with disc's

fully boxed and most holes filled.
4 linked, sleeve bags in rear, 2600 in front
8-3/4 valves, train horn, 12 gallon tank 
have a 454 going into it as well.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Apr 28 2011, 04:05 PM~20441509
> *Damn you and Chuck got me wanting to put blocks on mine so I can scrape. Looks coo and pisses people off. Win-win :biggrin:
> *


im about to add another piece to mine so i can get full showers like that 

as soon as the edc install is done


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 28 2011, 09:13 PM~20444462
> *im about to add another piece to mine  so i can get full showers like that
> 
> as soon as the edc install is done
> *


what kind of material are you using. I think I heard of folks using titanium blocks back in the day. Could you post up pics when you do it. And you need a camera person next time lol. The vid looked coo though


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Apr 28 2011, 10:25 PM~20444600
> *what kind of material are you using. I think I heard of folks using titanium blocks back in the day. Could you post up pics when you do it. And you need a camera person next time lol. The vid looked coo though
> *


just steel 

titanium is expensive as fuck and kinda hard to mount


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 28 2011, 09:46 PM~20444815
> *just steel
> 
> titanium is expensive as fuck  and kinda hard to mount
> *


True. I heard about titanium back in 98-99. Can't wait to see the next video. I was originally gonna do flame throwers (yeah I know, corny but fuck it) but I'm leaning towards more towards scrapping now.


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Apr 28 2011, 09:25 PM~20444600
> *what kind of material are you using. I think I heard of folks using titanium blocks back in the day. Could you post up pics when you do it. And you need a camera person next time lol. The vid looked coo though
> *


 yeah i use steel too, i use to use chrome-moly wrist pins out of a diesel big rigs they are harder to weld but throw a nice orange spark that last over 100 feet. the new car im building has a painted and polished frame so not much sparking for me anymore, but i still added plates just in case, LOL


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## baggedout81

Chains just in case


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 29 2011, 11:45 PM~20452203
> *Chains just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont make me post my ugly ass front shock setup :happysad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 29 2011, 10:45 PM~20452203
> *Chains just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pootus

and this is the last pass. i fried my tranny on this one.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Pootus_@May 1 2011, 09:10 AM~20458563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the last pass. i fried my tranny on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont think ur suppose to drag the tranny pan mayne


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

G3QFP7n7pl8&NR


----------



## Pootus

My trans was already going out. And dragging for miles just put too much strain on the trans. After that last video it wouldn't shift out of first haha. Not a huge prob since it was already on it's way out.


----------



## REV. chuck

just a southbound pachyderm


----------



## goinlow




----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 1 2011, 11:41 AM~20459611
> *G3QFP7n7pl8&NR
> *


damn thats bad ass homie


----------



## matttatts

drug threw my trans pan last year. 

you can see the rectangular hole beside the top round indent









my bro welded the holes back up with his ginger migging abilitys on tissue thin steel to seal it back up









then we welded a drag plate on it. is probly about 1/8 or a bit less so it doesnt retain to much heat, but still adds some protection.


----------



## Rdawg146

this is a Vid of my car on air out 3-wheeling a bunch of hydro cars


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@May 4 2011, 04:35 PM~20485206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a Vid of my car on air  out 3-wheeling a bunch of hydro cars
> *


Were you in in the 206 in '09? I thought I saw your ride at the '09 ROLL OUT and at Seward Park Labor Day. I think you were behind me when I was leaving and they had some film crew there at the park filming a movie cuz them foo's were breaking there necks. Swear that was your ride.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 5 2011, 10:31 AM~20490253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@May 5 2011, 12:58 AM~20488380
> *Were you in in the 206 in '09? I thought I saw your ride at the '09 ROLL OUT and at Seward Park Labor Day. I think you were behind me when I was leaving and they had some film crew there at the park filming a movie cuz them foo's were breaking there necks. Swear that was your ride.
> *


yeah that was me a seward park thats when i first build this car to 3. people where stuck back then, couldnt believe i was on air, now they see my car it aint no thang, im always hitting threes. so im always looking for a new trick, last year was sparking/draggin now im going for clean ass fuk. building a all new cutty that can still 3 and drag, just look good doing it.


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@May 5 2011, 12:58 AM~20488380
> *Were you in in the 206 in '09? I thought I saw your ride at the '09 ROLL OUT and at Seward Park Labor Day. I think you were behind me when I was leaving and they had some film crew there at the park filming a movie cuz them foo's were breaking there necks. Swear that was your ride.
> *







Here's a couple of vids i found of my car from seward park 2009





found this one online, comparing bags and hydos, lol i wasnt even trying to call him out, i just wanted him to hop his ride


----------



## baggedout81

Fuck it.Some ones gotta do it :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@May 5 2011, 08:56 PM~20494544
> *yeah that was me a seward park thats when i first build this car to 3. people where stuck back then, couldnt believe i was on air, now they see my car it aint no thang, im always hitting threes. so im always looking for a new trick, last year was sparking/draggin now im going for clean ass fuk. building a all new cutty that can still 3 and drag, just look good doing it.
> *


Thought so :biggrin: RIP Seward Park


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@May 6 2011, 12:41 AM~20495677
> *Thought so :biggrin: RIP Seward Park
> *


yeah it sucks the copp always try to shut seward park down. i still go out there on memorial day just in case any other low lows show up and we kick it off again. so spred the word to have everyone go out there anyways, in 09 we actually moved the barriers LOL


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@May 7 2011, 10:40 PM~20506501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this how i did mines my bag sits in a bucket (4" tall 1/4 thick)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bucket protects the bag from the 1"extend A-Arms and provide strenght back to the frame you need height to gain strenght...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^notice how you cant see the bag^^
> *


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@May 6 2011, 11:09 AM~20497568
> *yeah it sucks the copp always try to shut seward park down. i still go out there on memorial day just in case any other low lows show up and we kick it off again. so spred the word to have everyone go out there anyways, in 09 we actually moved the barriers LOL
> *


Fuck it I'm down (no ****). Yeah they came through and shut the bitch down quick in 09. Lets do it big this year.


----------



## matttatts

some progress on my trunk. gotta cut some plexi into the top of the boxes and do some fiber glassing to finish it all in it think. the basic pieces are there though


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@May 11 2011, 02:26 PM~20530011
> *some progress on my trunk. gotta cut some plexi into the top of the boxes and do some fiber glassing to finish it all in it think. the basic pieces are there though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowfreeze

3/8 Threaded head (intake and exhaust)
New upgraded pistons and crank for more output.

Now to save up some $$ to get all the hardline i need


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@May 12 2011, 05:49 AM~20536111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8 Threaded head (intake and exhaust)
> New upgraded pistons and crank for more output.
> 
> Now to save up some $$ to get all the hardline i need
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@May 11 2011, 11:26 AM~20530011
> *some progress on my trunk. gotta cut some plexi into the top of the boxes and do some fiber glassing to finish it all in it think. the basic pieces are there though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

check valve,adjustable pressure switch for my edc setup soon







.


----------



## lowfreeze

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 12 2011, 03:41 PM~20536323
> *check valve,adjustable pressure switch for my edc setup soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *



:drama: cool!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

I'll add this :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze

:biggrin: Dude! what a mess! J/K :biggrin:

Now get to work, lol


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 12 2011, 06:41 AM~20536323
> *check valve,adjustable pressure switch for my edc setup soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *


i got one of these last week and i have it pluged into my tank but not wired on account of i dunno the wiring code.

help wud be appreciated


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@May 12 2011, 09:21 AM~20537108
> *i got one of these last week and i have it pluged into my tank but not wired on account of i dunno the wiring code.
> 
> help wud be appreciated
> *


I just ran the 2 wire's-- positive to my relay..So one went to my switch( positive) and ran the other wire to my relay...But you can run it negative too.


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 12 2011, 09:28 AM~20537158
> *I just ran the 2 wire's--  positive to my relay..So one went to my switch( positive) and ran the other wire to my relay...But you can run it negative too.
> *


ya i just didnt wana plug it in incase i ruined it buy wiring it in backwards. 

i racked my brain but cudnt figure wtf a com was or a n.c was :dunno: so didnt know what wire to lead as my hot side and what wire was for my switch on/off side


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@May 12 2011, 05:49 AM~20536111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8 Threaded head (intake and exhaust)
> New upgraded pistons and crank for more output.
> 
> Now to save up some $$ to get all the hardline i need
> *


Home depot can get a roll of 20 feet for $30 or a roll of 50 feet for around $75


----------



## lowfreeze

:biggrin: i Know, i work on provision based salery and business is kinda slow  

so at the end of my paycheck there is still some month left :biggrin: 

i need to save up some $$ before i start to do the whole setup :happysad: 

Life's good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## lowfreeze

progresss


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@May 14 2011, 05:25 AM~20550645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progresss
> *



nice welcome to the world of york, you will never go back to electric again!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## abeto

or the world of stock


----------



## robncheal

@abeto any more pics of the El in the avy?


----------



## abeto

Sure.... don't know what any avy is but heres a few ive got. Now i dont know what im doing half the time but i figure if you dont do it youre self it aint really yours or maybe im just broke and cant afford a pro.


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by abeto_@May 16 2011, 06:31 PM~20566027
> *Sure.... don't know what any avy is but heres a few ive got. Now i dont know what im doing half the time but i figure if you dont do it youre self it aint really yours or maybe im just broke and cant afford a pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## robncheal

Damn nice ride! 

A v I t a r (avy)

The black is real nice! Would live to find One on Oahu. Slim pickings down here! That's why I have to import from the states!


----------



## INIMITABLE




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 17 2011, 10:48 AM~20570331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics of whole car?


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 17 2011, 11:46 PM~20575691
> *pics of whole car?
> *


Just my daily.


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 18 2011, 08:39 AM~20577557
> *Just my daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 18 2011, 09:39 AM~20577557
> *Just my daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by bigbelly+May 18 2011, 05:25 PM~20580506-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@May 18 2011, 07:35 PM~20581388
> *NICE!
> *


Thanks  Still got a long way to go!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## abeto

thats gonna look sharp when u done...............................


----------



## robncheal

The fifty is sick!


JC68 the ride is getting close!


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+May 21 2011, 01:36 AM~20597379-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abeto_@May 21 2011, 02:59 AM~20597707
> *thats gonna look sharp when u done...............................
> *


x2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

thanks for the good feedback


----------



## robncheal

Oh wait Joe! Drop light near windshield equals $300 repair from over heating of glass! Did that to my damn 70 back in the day!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## robncheal

Nice!!!!


----------



## Rdawg146




----------



## robncheal

Later this year I may be in the 253 I might be able see the new ride in person!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@May 26 2011, 11:48 PM~20638757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean!


----------



## lowfreeze

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 27 2011, 06:42 AM~20637861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No York?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@May 27 2011, 06:22 AM~20639459
> *No York?
> *


 NO,GOING RV2,but right now, I just want to drive my 68 again
I got a$40 OFF TICKED for any parts I want at my auto wrecking yard,but really no time right now


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+May 27 2011, 12:42 AM~20637861-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice bro ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: They need a clapping smiley..... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 27 2011, 09:46 AM~20639550
> *NO,GOING RV2,but right now, I just want to dive my 68 again
> I got a$40 OFF TICKED for any parts I want at my auto wrecking yard,but really no time right now
> *


found a rebuilt RV2 on ebay for $75.00 anyone ever use one ?


----------



## armyant6

Looking good, keep up the good work homie


----------



## baggedout81

goinlow said:


> found a rebuilt RV2 on ebay for $75.00 anyone ever use one ?


Go to 3:30 0-140 psi in 37 sec. on 6 gallon tank


----------



## REV. chuck

my york does 0 to 145 in about 50 if i had to guess


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## matttatts

REV. chuck said:


>


like me some hank III and some draggin. this video is bi winning


----------



## REV. chuck

i thought the song was very fitting


----------



## Rdawg146

trying out the new set-up, yep this car can 3-wheel on are too:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

sick!


----------



## matttatts

Rdawg146 said:


> trying out the new set-up, yep this car can 3-wheel on are too:thumbsup:


nice healthy three. plus bonus points for not having to do it with the wheel cranked and the gas pinned :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512

:thumbsup:​


----------



## Akke

Hello here is my 68 Buick Wildcat. Its been couple shows here in Finland


----------



## matttatts




----------



## REV. chuck

matttatts said:


>


 clean


----------



## matttatts

thanks chuck! :biggrin: :h5: im preaty happy with it. just have to do some dialing in and a tiny bit of trim. thats basicaly it tho.

before 











after


----------



## dekay24

matttatts said:


> thanks chuck! :biggrin: :h5: im preaty happy with it. just have to do some dialing in and a tiny bit of trim. thats basicaly it tho.
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after


looks good dude.:thumbsup:


----------



## matttatts

dekay24 said:


> looks good dude.:thumbsup:


thanks man! its as good as i can make it so im happy wid it!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

matttatts said:


> thanks chuck! :biggrin: :h5: im preaty happy with it. just have to do some dialing in and a tiny bit of trim. thats basicaly it tho.
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after


 did you use soft copper?Love how it looks.


----------



## matttatts

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> did you use soft copper?Love how it looks.


 
yuppers! got a cheap bender and it made some nice tight 90's with no kinks or effort. never hardlined before tho so i had quite the pile of miss measured bends before i got the hang of it lol


----------



## lafonjef

Just finished the install this afternoon... I'll get some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## baggedout81

Hell yeah got here runnin!!!


----------



## abeto

damn joe when you wanna meat up to swap rides*****


----------



## abeto

nah but how much psi you pumpin to lift the front up like that.. my ride lifts slow at 250


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

200 psi,homie


----------



## REV. chuck

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> 200 psi,homie


 what size line?


ive considered going up to 200 but dont know if my setup will handle it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

fittings,hose,valves, all 1/2 inch Slams re 7s all around


----------



## REV. chuck

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> fittings,hose,valves, all 1/2 inch Slams re 7s all around


 im using 3/8's hydraulic line number 6 i can move up to 8 if i want 

my concern is those sleeve bags rather they can deal with the pressure or not


----------



## baggedout81

REV. chuck said:


> im using 3/8's hydraulic line number 6 i can move up to 8 if i want
> 
> my concern is those sleeve bags rather they can deal with the pressure or not


Just a regulator inline to the rear.AI'm runnin HE 7's slams so psi not really a issue.But i had to add slow downs to each sid in the back.At 300 psi it was wicked violent w/ no weight back there


----------



## bigbelly

:thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

i think this might be a problem


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## just_a-doodz

http://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/2474812069.html


----------



## REV. chuck

just_a-doodz said:


> http://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/2474812069.html



it has the f body dash upgrade too NICE!!!!!


----------



## arsin

REV. chuck said:


>


Is this after the paint job?


----------



## REV. chuck

arsin said:


> Is this after the paint job?


 yes its painted now


----------



## robncheal

Looking good Rev


----------



## goinlow

REV. chuck said:


>


wagon is sitting nice bro ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LunaticMark

REV. chuck said:


>


 
Looks good Chuck... I saw it on the SS forums.


----------



## REV. chuck

LunaticMark said:


> Looks good Chuck... I saw it on the SS forums.



its got flaws i need to get some pinning done and it needs cut and buffed mirrors put on (tomorrow i hope)


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

still looks great^


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## foey

baggedout81 said:


>


FINALLY!!!!!!!! Doug took a long time to get this one out eh?


----------



## foey

REV. chuck said:


> i think this might be a problem



a circle plate should fix that right up

http://www.airassisted.ca/us/product_info.php?cPath=100_3_29&products_id=96


----------



## foey

http://youtu.be/rX6rDx1bhqM


----------



## baggedout81

foey said:


> FINALLY!!!!!!!! Doug took a long time to get this one out eh?


I finally became a member on his site an seen it.


----------



## foey

foey said:


> http://youtu.be/rX6rDx1bhqM


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX6rDx1bhqM&feature=youtu.be

feel this is just over kill. should have just went with a bottle, twice as fast as all four and although you have a refill charge, still less than this.


----------



## foey

old ride rite compressor kit









compressors that replaced the 9210
http://image.rvmagonline.com/f/tech...springs-install+air_control_accessory_kit.jpg

http://www.performance4trucks.com/T...dium=froogle&utm_campaign=product&emlprox=out


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

just want to say, those rides have air!


----------



## baggedout81

foey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX6rDx1bhqM&feature=youtu.be
> 
> feel this is just over kill. should have just went with a bottle, twice as fast as all four and although you have a refill charge, still less than this.


Agreeed,Double Down customs did a vid w/ 2 york 210 an it was faster w/ rpm. Well for me i'm not sitting all the time w/ my car off.But yeah a bottle would be ideal


----------



## baggedout81

Look closely,see what this guy did here?


----------



## LiNo S

F150- Daily Dragger Body Dropped S-10- Sold Silverado- Sold


----------



## LiNo S

Low Lows... All BAGGED !!! Before & After pics


----------



## LiNo S




----------



## LiNo S




----------



## foey

baggedout81 said:


> Look closely,see what this guy did here?


what does that spring do?


----------



## Pootus

i am thinking it keeps tension on the belt but was able to provide spring so it doesnt have too much tension?


----------



## baggedout81

foey said:


> what does that spring do?


Idk about that spring.

But what i was pointing out is.Look at the belts.Its a serpentine system but he bolted a V belt pulley to the crank pulley an pushed the York closer to the radiator.Easy fix if you can find a pulley i guess,w/o having to pay for a v belt system from kilby an mess around w/ v belt lengths


----------



## REV. chuck

hey mark when you get ur shit lined out your gonna have to make a trip down here i got nosed up on at the picnic LOL


----------



## baggedout81

Yeah i have a felling once i get everything together i'm gonna get called out allot.You ever get another rear bag?


----------



## REV. chuck

baggedout81 said:


> Yeah i have a felling once i get everything together i'm gonna get called out allot.You ever get another rear bag?


im not gonna buy another sleeve bag when i need billows to change the setup out this winter anyway so ill just milk this bad bag until i can find some billows for a decent deal


----------



## baggedout81

REV. chuck said:


> im not gonna buy another sleeve bag when i need billows to change the setup out this winter anyway so ill just milk this bad bag until i can find some billows for a decent deal


Good choice,i've seen some bags here an there in other sites 4 sale.I can send you some links if you want.Hell i bought my Slam HE8 off here for $75 shipped,an my buddys Slam7 for cheap to off here


----------



## REV. chuck

baggedout81 said:


> Good choice,i've seen some bags here an there in other sites 4 sale.I can send you some links if you want.Hell i bought my Slam HE8 off here for $75 shipped,an my buddys Slam7 for cheap to off here


i cant find none but then again im trying to be a cheap fucker


----------



## Pootus




----------



## mwherna

baggedout81 said:


> Fuck it.Some ones gotta do it :biggrin:


 I did my front bags like that.Its working pretty good so far.Not as bouncy when the bags are completely deflated either.


----------



## joebomber52

Looks like soMe talent on here,
How's everything been going since the last time foey?


----------



## foey

joebomber52 said:


> Looks like soMe talent on here,
> How's everything been going since the last time foey?



JOE!!!!!!!!!! :wave: how you been man?! sites changed some, a couple forums added/moved around and such. other than that same ol same ol. Still have your Bomba?


----------



## vipera

Lada Niva!



































builders:
http://probag.com.au/index.html


----------



## goinlow

vipera said:


> Lada Niva!
> View attachment 365725
> 
> 
> View attachment 365726
> 
> 
> View attachment 365727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> builders:
> http://probag.com.au/index.html



thats bad ass !


----------



## foey

http://www.minitruckinweb.com/featu...ota_tacoma_prerunner_double_cab/photo_09.html

single bag canti-lever for the back ... :O


----------



## REV. chuck

minitruck mag has went down hill guess you gotta shoot what ya can 

the single bag cantilever is kind of a cool idea but thats kind of nasty looking the hole in the bed floor the stupid spider web the whole fucking thing


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## Pootus

very very very nice!


----------



## ars!n

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


NICE! Just gotta clean the white walls to match the top now :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

arun said:


> NICE! Just gotta clean the white walls to match the top now :biggrin:


 I hate my tires!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

but thanks


----------



## ars!n

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> but thanks


just playin man (no ****) thats a bad ass ride. Definetly a nice choice on rims :thumbsup: Whats arun?


----------



## BLVD66




----------



## vipera

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


Nice car, i like -68! Is there still a 396-BB under the hood?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

vipera said:


> Nice car, i like -68! Is there still a 396-BB under the hood?


yes, thats why I bagged her.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Forgot to quote.


----------



## Lowridingmike

REV. chuck said:


> hey mark when you get ur shit lined out your gonna have to make a trip down here i got nosed up on at the picnic LOL


Damn. I'd have gave it to his ass for ya if I were there too. lol I'd never try to out switch something on bags dancin on the street, but hopping? Like pickin on stock honda if you got a 350. Might get you at first (first lick) but after that , it's dat ass...


----------



## topd0gg

got my air kit yesterday it goes in the shop next week for installation. I had to see how the setup would look in the trunk.


----------



## vipera




----------



## Air68impala

*Summer pics from sweden*

My Impala


----------



## vipera

*Bagged Golfcart*


















link:
http://www.mexsgarage.com/gallery/customer-builds


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## baggedout81

Bet this fucker can 3 wheel


----------



## Bear

:worship::worship:*wowie mowie now i have an idea how my lacc is gonna look*


CHUKO 204 said:


> This is my lil bro's lac on 22's & air


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## foey

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> View attachment 408975




GGGGGEEEEBBBUUUUSSSSS what happened???


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

foey said:


> GGGGGEEEEBBBUUUUSSSSS what happened???[/QUOT] the guy tried to stop a leak, with slime.They use for bike tubes.:rofl:


----------



## baggedout81

Yeah i seen that over in the s10 forums.Some folks should just have NOTHING to do w/ car/trucks etc.


----------



## Pootus

wow... some people..... just fucking wow...... if that was me i would have taken it all out and set it on fire before anyone could see


----------



## draggingwagon

my project....


----------



## REV. chuck

draggingwagon said:


> my project....



i like this body style


----------



## ROLLOUT12183

draggingwagon said:


> my project....


Looks good with those wheels nice work.


----------



## cdumi96

draggingwagon said:


> my project....



What year Ford


----------



## King of the Burbz

draggingwagon said:


> my project....


omg!!!!!ssiiikkkkkkk......


----------



## draggingwagon

thanx guys... its a 61-63 f100 unibody. i've done a bbw swap from a donor truck ( made that window those 3 years for unibody's only and its pretty damn rare. )
ive got a 460/ c6 for it.... frames painted now and im fixing the cab rust issues, should start assembly at the 1st of the year


----------



## goinlow

draggingwagon said:


> my project....





bad ass truck bro ! good luck with the build !


----------



## foey

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> foey said:
> 
> 
> 
> GGGGGEEEEBBBUUUUSSSSS what happened???[/QUOT] the guy tried to stop a leak, with slime.They use for bike tubes.:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... OMFG ... ... ... I now realize the importance of how putting the basics of school to use
Click to expand...


----------



## SuicidedRegal

baggedout81 said:


> Bet this fucker can 3 wheel


Looks like an Ohio license plate. Maybe the one Kris Dye was building. The frame work was badass. Worth checking out on his website.


----------



## baggedout81

SuicidedRegal said:


> Looks like an Ohio license plate. Maybe the one Kris Dye was building. The frame work was badass. Worth checking out on his website.


do bad that guys got a bad wrap anymore.well atleast over at s10forums.com .guess hes burts a few folks


----------



## REV. chuck

baggedout81 said:


> do bad that guys got a bad wrap anymore.well atleast over at s10forums.com .guess hes burts a few folks


you sure it aint like pat burkes bad rep 

pats a dickhead ive met him once seemed cool to me but im a dickhead too but his bad rep is all people butthurt and nothing really behind it


----------



## cdumi96

draggingwagon said:


> thanx guys... its a 61-63 f100 unibody. i've done a bbw swap from a donor truck ( made that window those 3 years for unibody's only and its pretty damn rare. )
> ive got a 460/ c6 for it.... frames painted now and im fixing the cab rust issues, should start assembly at the 1st of the year


more pic please


----------



## LeosAirSuspension




----------



## foey

LMAO wow did know Sears was getting into air compressors like this

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...code=cii_18492716&cpncode=27-80706010-2&aff=Y


----------



## baggedout81

viair compressor wall.the piston seal was totaly smoked to say the least.got it off another site


----------



## Pootus

480?


----------



## foey

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 411430
> viair compressor wall.the piston seal was totaly smoked to say the least.got it off another site



hell yeah, you can see the engraved lines in that bitch. needs a rebuild kit period, one to replace wall and piston cause guaranteed it's gone to shit with the wall.


----------



## baggedout81

Same comp.


----------



## baggedout81

My boys 65 we preety mucth are done w/.Maybe have $400 total into the entire air system.Between finding stuff on here an old stuff i pulled off my build


----------



## foey

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 411540
> Same comp.



yup, definite rebuild on that. hows that part that fits under the head piece, check to see if the ports on it are clogged up. hopefully none of the debris got into the crank case or the motor area.


----------



## REV. chuck

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 411541
> My boys 65 we preety mucth are done w/.Maybe have $400 total into the entire air system.Between finding stuff on here an old stuff i pulled off my build


trades?


----------



## baggedout81

REV. chuck said:


> trades?


Dought it,He bought this thing 3 years ago as of next march.An hasnt went a week w/o doing something to it.It gonna be a driver thu an thru well trailered to the shows that are a ways away.

He been talking about buying a s10 an small blocking it just for the track.But idk well see.There pretty cheap an hes dam good w/ body work an has the tools


----------



## REV. chuck

baggedout81 said:


> Dought it,He bought this thing 3 years ago as of next march.An hasnt went a week w/o doing something to it.It gonna be a driver thu an thru well trailered to the shows that are a ways away.
> 
> He been talking about buying a s10 an small blocking it just for the track.But idk well see.There pretty cheap an hes dam good w/ body work an has the tools


i got a driver even swap


----------



## donbrodka

My 72 Coupe DeVille on bags:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

donbrodka said:


> My 72 Coupe DeVille on bags:
> 
> View attachment 412840
> View attachment 412841
> View attachment 412842


fuck sick, love those lacs


----------



## goinlow

donbrodka said:


> My 72 Coupe DeVille on bags:
> 
> View attachment 412840
> View attachment 412841
> View attachment 412842



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JIMENEZBROSCUSTOMS

*AIR BAGS FROM JIMENEZ BROS CUSTOMS*

JIMENEZ BROS CUSTOMS 
Heres a few pics.


----------



## Blocky77

donbrodka said:


> My 72 Coupe DeVille on bags:
> 
> View attachment 412840
> View attachment 412841
> View attachment 412842


NICE...


----------



## ciscosfc

Just got it bagged!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ciscosfc said:


> View attachment 426259
> View attachment 426260
> View attachment 426261
> 
> 
> Just got it bagged!!! :thumbsup:


all man.Love seeing montes low to the ground.Nice pic:h5:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension




----------



## Rdawg146

]




the cuttlas in this video is mine and is on air 3 wheeling and sparking! im the only one on air, but you would never know if i didnt say i was.


----------



## vipera

Rdawg146 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cuttlas in this video is mine and is on air 3 wheeling and sparking! im the only one on air, but you would never know if i didnt say i was.


Nice ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER

1993 Cadillac sts for sale or trade 4 compressors 200/165 psi 209-688-6848 Petee


----------



## Bear

:thumbsup: beautiful work!!


LeosAirSuspension said:


>


----------



## laz10w

my rig is no low rider but it always rides low.


----------



## Nemesis63




----------



## REV. chuck

Nemesis63 said:


>


looks nice but that far down you should have done some frame work.


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## baggedout81

now put em em


----------



## REV. chuck

baggedout81 said:


> now put em em


your damn right TOMORROW!!!!!


----------



## baggedout81

done yet


----------



## REV. chuck

baggedout81 said:


> done yet


didnt even start probably do it friday and saturday


----------



## Nemesis63

Once we get done I plan to find a canadian frame to ground up. Want to do it up big time with chrome inlays et. This one lays frame and has no issues. Just wish I had more time in the build to find the boxed frame. What framework did you think it needs rev chuck?


----------



## REV. chuck

Nemesis63 said:


> Once we get done I plan to find a canadian frame to ground up. Want to do it up big time with chrome inlays et. This one lays frame and has no issues. Just wish I had more time in the build to find the boxed frame. What framework did you think it needs rev chuck?


maybe not need but its a good idea to always do stress points especially on a car with adjustable suspension 

maybe you want to 3 wheel later maybe you wanna go up to some massive psi or maybe you wanna change it up and juice it. well now your frames done and your ready for anything. 

if its still down that far it would be worth grinding the paint off and doing the stress points in some 1/4 back arches front cradle at least 3 sides the front frame from the doors to the horns. bridge out back spring cup plating all pockets and tie in spots.


----------



## duck

where's the pict/vid of the car with the 4e00 trans


----------



## Nemesis63

she is back up and final paint going on, n need for reinforcement strictly for show and ride comfort. I have a ride with hydros for the fun stuff. This will be a cruiser for my Pops and I...


----------



## duck

show pict of the car with the 400 trans


matttatts said:


> drug threw my trans pan last year.
> 
> you can see the rectangular hole beside the top round indent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bro welded the holes back up with his ginger migging abilitys on tissue thin steel to seal it back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we welded a drag plate on it. is probly about 1/8 or a bit less so it doesnt retain to much heat, but still adds some protection.


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## goinlow

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 438907



:shocked:


----------



## Rdawg146

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 438907


Damn I like it, dude must work for NASA LOL


----------



## REV. chuck

ive looked at it a few times and cant figure out how the cantilever works


----------



## 16474

It's pretty basic push lever lever lift


----------



## ars!n

Rdawg146 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cuttlas in this video is mine and is on air 3 wheeling and sparking! im the only one on air, but you would never know if i didnt say i was.


Hell yeah. Thats how it goes down in the North West. Was that the OG Unlimited cruise/BBQ 2010 or 2011? I missed the 2011 one but that place was packed 2010.


----------



## Rdawg146

ars!n said:


> Hell yeah. Thats how it goes down in the North West. Was that the OG Unlimited cruise/BBQ 2010 or 2011? I missed the 2011 one but that place was packed 2010.


yeah it was, the day before the sand point show 2011. i love this video, im the only one on air showing up all the Juiced guys. my cutty is becoming northwest famous for what it can do on air. evenone thinks it a fluke, but this is the second cutty i build and it does it better than the first, fluke my ass :thumbsup: LOL


----------



## REV. chuck

clairfbeeIII said:


> It's pretty basic push lever lever lift



i know how a cantilever works thanks 


thats a little more difficult LOOKING in the picture however


----------



## 16474

REV. chuck said:


> i know how a cantilever works thanks
> 
> 
> thats a little more difficult LOOKING in the picture however


I'm sure you do -


----------



## Rdawg146




----------



## Rdawg146

Air ride ART LOL


----------



## bump512

bump.


----------



## vipera

Swedish building thread:
http://www.garaget.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=131022&p=1


----------



## murdered96

draggingwagon said:


> my project....


Is it body dropped? looks sick


----------



## goinlow

vipera said:


> Swedish building thread:
> http://www.garaget.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=131022&p=1



very nice :thumbsup: Good luck with the build !!!


----------



## johnnie65

Would post pics of my 65 on bags, but don't know how to. But like the other homie said about first to 3 wheel, so was I back in 2002 when I first bagged it. No one around where I lived (fresno, ca) could 3 wheel on bags. First car/truck was me and people tripped out. The look and expression was wtf! I laughed. But it was koo, knowing i could do it.


----------



## low225

got back to work on mine


----------



## johnnie65

My 65 thats bagged up!


----------



## ericg

any bagged suburbans?


----------



## goinlow

ericg said:


> any bagged suburbans?


done a few years ago.... Customer didn`t want it slammed, still wanted to be able to drive with it down....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## Pootus




----------



## low225

outside


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

my 78 'reese bagged


----------



## Fine59Bel




----------



## goinlow

Fine59Bel said:


>


Brooke does some bad ass work !


----------



## Fine59Bel

goinlow said:


> Brooke does some bad ass work !


I hear that... Hopefully the 59 will be just as nice


----------



## goinlow

Fine59Bel said:


> I hear that... Hopefully the 59 will be just as nice


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nemesis63

Finished the wood beauty boards just need to wrap em. 

Quick question: I put the tank pressure switch on a hot an not a remote any issues with that and running compressor with engine off? I have 0 guage wire from battery to a 10 farad capacitor and then to a junction. Compressor is on 4 gauge to solenoid. I might update to a remote to pressure switch but not sure.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

haven't posted in sometime.This pic is from last month.Was on my way home, when I was on my street and was hitting them(fucken beer)Got half way to my house scraping like a motherfucker, and* bam*!!!oil plug came off:facepalm:.lol now I have a black line from the middle of my street to my driveway.Yeah neighbors where mad.


----------



## Nemesis63

dang crazy looks like it was time for an oil change though....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Nemesis63 said:


> dang crazy looks like it was time for an oil change though....


lol, not by chose:rofl:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CCE Air Systems.!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> haven't posted in sometime.This pic is from last month.Was on my way home, when I was on my street and was hitting them(fucken beer)Got half way to my house scraping like a motherfucker, and* bam*!!!oil plug came off:facepalm:.lol now I have a black line from the middle of my street to my driveway.Yeah neighbors where mad.
> 
> View attachment 456404
> View attachment 456405
> View attachment 456406


thats why i wont drag the front


----------



## The12thMan




----------



## chrisdizzle

chuckoteric said:


> thats why i wont drag the front


x2 I drug my wagon so much I cracked the crossmember:facepalm:I had my buddy weld it up and was going to wrap it, but I dont think I had the wheel power not to do it anymore so I had to sell it.


----------



## REV. chuck

chrisdizzle said:


> x2 I drug my wagon so much I cracked the crossmember:facepalm:I had my buddy weld it up and was going to wrap it, but I dont think I had the wheel power not to do it anymore so I had to sell it.


thats why i put that hitch on the back nice safe dragging all the time


----------



## Pootus

until that hitch snaps and goes thru someones wind shield....


----------



## REV. chuck

Pootus said:


> until that hitch snaps and goes thru someones wind shield....


lol 

dont see this shit snapping off 










has to be there too any lower then that the gas tank would drag


----------



## foey

Fine59Bel said:


>





:cheesy: liking this one


----------



## Pootus

the hitch itself of a trailer ball?


----------



## REV. chuck

the hitch the whole thing 


trailor balls usually only come off when people weld them on as well balls are cast cast breaks when you weld it


----------



## Pootus

ok i retract my statement. yeah seen trailer balls snap before. definatly not fun. was reading a story with pics of one snapping off and going thru his buddies window and hitting him in the chest. the windshield slowed it down but he still got a nice bruise. scary shit


----------



## goinlow




----------



## goinlow




----------



## REV. chuck

goinlow said:


>


holy shit


----------



## Nemesis63

wow what bags?


----------



## Pootus

looks like a chassistech


----------



## REV. chuck

Pootus said:


> looks like a chassistech


my buddy just bought 4 airbagit slambagits 2800 from them they are fucking huge


----------



## Pootus

oops double post.


----------



## Pootus

i have a slambagit 6 7 and 8 sitting. they are huuuge. and def not the prettiest. i dont trust them. the alum plate not having steel sleeves scares me....


----------



## kadillackid

In progress and yet to be finished......


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

kadillackid said:


> In progress and yet to be finished......
> View attachment 462257
> View attachment 462258


fuck sweet:h5:


----------



## goinlow

kadillackid said:


> In progress and yet to be finished......
> View attachment 462257
> View attachment 462258


Insane, that's bad ass bro !


----------



## goinlow

goinlow said:


>


firestone 2600s installed about 6 yrs ago...


----------



## Nemesis63

cant beat 6 years I guess


----------



## 65chevyridah

kadillackid said:


> In progress and yet to be finished......
> View attachment 462257
> View attachment 462258


Badass :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

In progress and yet to be finished......
View attachment 462257
View attachment 462258


WOW those aircraft compressors are crazy 2 of them!!!! be sure to post up how they work


----------



## Money Mike

the air ride setup that is installed in my 84 monte carlo .


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

2 'PedaL ScraperZ' bike club builds with airdrolix built by me


----------



## ars!n

Money Mike said:


> View attachment 463022
> 
> 
> the air ride setup that is installed in my 84 monte carlo .


Hope thats not copy righted cause *right click saved :biggrin: That is fucking niiiiiiice homie


----------



## BIGTONY

Can I run two compressors to one tank?? Or do I need to run them to seperate tanks ??


----------



## REV. chuck

BIGTONY said:


> Can I run two compressors to one tank?? Or do I need to run them to seperate tanks ??


put a check valve on them youll be fine


----------



## CustomMachines

kadillackid said:


> In progress and yet to be finished......
> View attachment 462257
> View attachment 462258


very nice bro!

Alu tank? or'd you get it chromed?! (been told by the guy who filles it, the inside cannot be coated..)

here's mine, still workin on the clamping system.


----------



## Money Mike

ars!n said:


> Hope thats not copy righted cause *right click saved :biggrin: That is fucking niiiiiiice homie


LOL! It's not copyrighted! Thanks bRO


----------



## NYLO-LO

really nice setup cuz post some pics


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

BOTH ridin' on air


----------



## kadillackid

CustomMachines said:


> very nice bro!
> 
> Alu tank? or'd you get it chromed?! (been told by the guy who filles it, the inside cannot be coated..)
> 
> here's mine, still workin on the clamping system.
> 
> View attachment 466678



Nice work on your brackets, all polished aluminum tanks on mine...


----------



## vipera

i don't know what to think...


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## vipera

baggedout81 said:


>


Nice! It should be started in time!:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER3

baggedout81 said:


>


who's car is this? and what kind of setup does he have on the rear suspension?


----------



## baggedout81

[video]http://madhopperent.com/showtime/8-2?tubepress_page=4[/video]

It looks to me like all they did.Was make a tall upper bracket an lower bracket in the rear an what looks to be a slam8" or aomewhere around there bag.An the fronts really not that fast


----------



## suicidal

...a few pictures of my last build. I lost interest, and sold this one before it was finished.





































I was running Airlift Dominator 2600's all around, thorbeck brothers upper and lower tubular arms, 1/4 inch asco valves (i wanted a SLOW setup. LOL), a 5 gal. tank with a viair 450. I had a lot of time and effort in the truck, but after it got kicked out of the garage...it didn't get worked on for a couple years. LOL

the demise:


----------



## 62_ShamrockSpecial

My '62


----------



## TRUNDN

My "03 dime


----------



## laz10w

13B rotary powered mazda b series truck i did some engraving on at a photoshoot for the cover of BAGGED magazine here in Australia.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

laz10w said:


> 13B rotary powered mazda b series truck i did some engraving on at a photoshoot for the cover of BAGGED magazine here in Australia.


nice!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

62_ShamrockSpecial said:


> My '62
> View attachment 479047


bad ass!, love the wheels


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## 62_ShamrockSpecial

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> bad ass!, love the wheels


I'm really thinking about going to 14's. And it's about to get painted a pale split pea color with a metal flake white roof.


----------



## REV. chuck

laz10w said:


> 13B rotary powered mazda b series truck i did some engraving on at a photoshoot for the cover of BAGGED magazine here in Australia.



i can never get my windows that clean


----------



## Fine59Bel




----------



## ROLLOUT12183

My 64 bagged on tube arms with a edc


----------



## foey

baggedout81 said:


>


the rear doesn't seem safe. notice how the bag is basically not aligned? that could lead to insane ballooning and ultimately having the bag pop.


----------



## baggedout81

foey said:


> the rear doesn't seem safe. notice how the bag is basically not aligned? that could lead to insane ballooning and ultimately having the bag pop.


yeah i seen that,thats just piss poor planning.Not to mention,even if it did get the nose up in the air that car would be all over the place.Needs to chain off the rear.Keep every thing locked up tight


----------



## ars!n

ROLLOUT12183 said:


> My 64 bagged on tube arms with a edc


fuuuuuuuck.....



<------hater :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## foey

baggedout81 said:


> yeah i seen that,thats just piss poor planning.Not to mention,even if it did get the nose up in the air that car would be all over the place.Needs to chain off the rear.Keep every thing locked up tight


chain would be good BUT won't help much since the bags don't have anything to keep them aligned enough to where the bag won't inflate in an "oblong" fashion.


----------



## REV. chuck

foey said:


> chain would be good BUT won't help much since the bags don't have anything to keep them aligned enough to where the bag won't inflate in an "oblong" fashion.










http://www.angusoblong.com/fan_artwork/fan_artwork_images/BobandMiloOblong.jpg


----------



## dogbonekustoms

What the fuck!?!? Talk about overkill  id really love to see it working.


baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 438907


Anyways. How do you pull those huge 3 wheels like Rdwag? I see no rear shocks must be mandatory to have that much lift but whatelse? Triplebellow bags? Weight in da trunk?


----------



## foey

dogbonekustoms said:


> What the fuck!?!? Talk about overkill  id really love to see it working.
> 
> 
> Anyways. How do you pull those huge 3 wheels like Rdwag? I see no rear shocks must be mandatory to have that much lift but whatelse? Triplebellow bags? Weight in da trunk?



air cylinders either from RS Hydraulics or AIM (same cylinder (3" diameter and w/e stroke you want 18 - 22 etc.) different pricing). With air cylinders, it's maintenance, meaning that if you leave the vehicle locked up (whichever location you have the cylinders installed) for a night and find the where the cylinders are dropped, a rebuild is in order (depending on how long it took the side you lifted to drop - hope this is making sense). 

Keep in mind also that a min of about 400 psi is need to get that ass side up into the air, 200 psi is okay I think but it's better to have 400 imo. Now as for the stability ... there have been incidents where the cylinder has shot through the rear dash, come apart due to pressure so it would be wise to reinforce the cylinders. Chain bridge is also in order. 


hope this helps, there are also threads about it on here, just have to look through the archive/pages


----------



## REV. chuck

foey said:


> air cylinders either from RS Hydraulics or AIM (same cylinder (3" diameter and w/e stroke you want 18 - 22 etc.) different pricing). With air cylinders, it's maintenance, meaning that if you leave the vehicle locked up (whichever location you have the cylinders installed) for a night and find the where the cylinders are dropped, a rebuild is in order (depending on how long it took the side you lifted to drop - hope this is making sense).
> 
> Keep in mind also that a min of about 400 psi is need to get that ass side up into the air, 200 psi is okay I think but it's better to have 400 imo. Now as for the stability ... there have been incidents where the cylinder has shot through the rear dash, come apart due to pressure so it would be wise to reinforce the cylinders. Chain bridge is also in order.
> 
> 
> hope this helps, there are also threads about it on here, just have to look through the archive/pages


it can be done with bags you just have to move the leverage point. if i ever get up the money and will i will be setting the wagon up for 3 on re7's and 200 psi


----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## baggedout81

:wow:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

wtf! Too much is just enuff ah?
Would like to see more of that, n to see it move too.
I guess it does a slight bit more than up n down to have all that air...


----------



## ROLLOUT12183




----------



## cdumi96

kadillackid said:


> In progress and yet to be finished......
> View attachment 462257
> View attachment 462258


What kind of tanks and compressors. Where can u find the compressors.


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## bigpapinkc

ericg said:


> any bagged suburbans?


 here's my bagged burban 1972 c/20


----------



## BIGTONY

Is this a good pressure switch relay set up ?? http://www.hornblasters.com/product...-165-200-psi-pressure-switch-with-dual-relays 
also need some advice one some good 3/8 valve i need 4 of them


----------



## baggedout81

BIGTONY said:


> Is this a good pressure switch relay set up ?? http://www.hornblasters.com/product...-165-200-psi-pressure-switch-with-dual-relays
> also need some advice one some good 3/8 valve i need 4 of them


WOW!!! not for 90 bucks.Hell you could buy a box of relays an a couple pressure switches for that money.As for valves stick to name brands parker,GC,asco,danz


----------



## goinlow

1996 4 Runner.... 2 480s, Accuair E-Level system, Universal Strut bags front, double play bags rear....


----------



## BIGTONY

baggedout81 said:


> WOW!!! not for 90 bucks.Hell you could buy a box of relays an a couple pressure switches for that money.As for valves stick to name brands parker,GC,asco,danz


Is this a good price for 4 valves?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASCO-3-8-Va...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a63019d56&vxp=mtr


----------



## BIGTONY

BIGTONY said:


> Is this a good price for 4 valves?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASCO-3-8-Va...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a63019d56&vxp=mtr


Also who has the best prices on 5 gallon tanks that are coated for rust resistant i know hornblasters sells them but they are only rated at 150 psi


----------



## dogbonekustoms

i hear up to 200psi those are good. Apprently theyre tested at over 10 times what they rated.
Or so ive been told when i asked the same question.
Easy street kits w/ the 175psi pressure switch have a 150psi rated tank btw. Or at least mine have.


----------



## BIGTONY

Can i run regular check valves on my tanks or do i have to run them specific for air?


----------



## ars!n

BIGTONY said:


> Can i run regular check valves on my tanks or do i have to run them specific for air?


for the dually?


----------



## REV. chuck

BIGTONY said:


> Can i run regular check valves on my tanks or do i have to run them specific for air?


hydro checks work fine


----------



## baggedout81

BIGTONY said:


> Is this a good price for 4 valves?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASCO-3-8-Va...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a63019d56&vxp=mtr


Thats about average price.Hit up the forum sponsor out valves an a tank.

Aslong as the tank is DOT approved your ok.My 8 gallon is heavy.But i used to have a 3gal that was only reted to 150 psi.It was a hell of allot thinner wall


----------



## dogbonekustoms

what he said. Theres sum china tanks around that are dangerous even at the rated pressure. I have a pic somewhere of a blown up chrome china tank.


----------



## baggedout81

I think its in this topic somewhere


----------



## slangin cardboard

My mazda.


----------



## baggedout81

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## slangin cardboard

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 501974


looks good


----------



## baggedout81

slangin cardboard said:


> looks good


thanks buddy,still have a few things to do.But its back on the road atleast


----------



## vipera

Real early experiment-cars from Firestone. But I like them!


----------



## goinlow

vipera said:


> View attachment 503924
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 503925
> 
> 
> Real early experiment-cars from Firestone. But I like them!



nice !


----------



## REV. chuck

vipera said:


> View attachment 503924
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 503925
> 
> 
> Real early experiment-cars from Firestone. But I like them!


also the first suspension used to alter a cars suspension


----------



## vipera

REV. chuck said:


> also the first suspension used to alter a cars suspension


Yes, you find more here:
http://www.fsip2.com/press/gallery/history/


----------



## REV. chuck

vipera said:


> Yes, you find more here:
> http://www.fsip2.com/press/gallery/history/


i know they were using them on hotrods in the early 50's way before hydrualics and cholo's you had greasers altering suspension


----------



## baggedout81

got da aids


----------



## vipera

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 505794
> got da aids


OMG. looks like saltwater get in there.


----------



## Pootus

Looks more like the herps.


----------



## REV. chuck

it already had the china parts


----------



## vipera

*The Colour of Money - Mercedes W115 air and BBS rims!*






*The Colour of Money - Mercedes W115 on air and BBS rims!*


----------



## slangin cardboard

Looks like something mr.bean would drive lol. Cool car .


----------



## vipera

slangin cardboard said:


> Looks like something mr.bean would drive lol. Cool car .


nope, he drives a Leyland Mini, with style


----------



## 96_chevy

This sits perfect man and those boss rims look sick


----------



## slangin cardboard

vipera said:


> nope, he drives a Leyland Mini, with style


That's fuming funny!!!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>




----------



## baggedout81

Nice!Is that a 8 gallon tank?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

I,m not sure got it from someone on here fills quick with the york though... bad ass lockup too I,ll get some more pictures once I get a chance to finish some things


----------



## vipera

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## baggedout81

Guy was running over twice the psi as what the tank was rated for.THIS her folks is why you buy a DOT tank


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 519385
> Guy was running over twice the psi as what the tank was rated for.THIS her folks is why you buy a DOT tank


wow


----------



## BAGGD

Rdawg146 said:


> trying out the new set-up, yep this car can 3-wheel on are too:thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> :worship: Hope to have mine out again....I miss AIR....


----------



## baggedout81

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> wow


Yeah them tanks were rated at MAx 125psi.There the thin walled ones.He was running a york at 300psi.Hints the hydro hose


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## baggedout81

Slam HE out bk w/ 3in spaces.Slam HE7 w/ 1 1/2"extended upper arms reinforced along w/ the lowers


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 525331
> Slam HE out bk w/ 3in spaces.Slam HE7 w/ 1 1/2"extended upper arms reinforced along w/ the lowers


any new videos?


----------



## baggedout81

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> any new videos?


Not yet.Maybe there in a bit


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## CustomMachines

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 519385
> Guy was running over twice the psi as what the tank was rated for.THIS her folks is why you buy a DOT tank


but in the end, Dot approved does not mean there isnt a limit to the pressure.
i mean are there examples out there of ruptured tanks that where within the max pressure limit?!


----------



## vipera

Link:
http://www.airsociety.net/2012/03/rasmus-odegaard-yamaha-air-ride-xs650-rat-bike/


----------



## baggedout81

CustomMachines said:


> but in the end, Dot approved does not mean there isnt a limit to the pressure.
> i mean are there examples out there of ruptured tanks that where within the max pressure limit?!


Ohh yeah everything has a limit.

Ohh im for sure there is,An mostlikely it is because of piss poor upkeep.Things like having a water trap inline between compressor an tank.An not draining the tank of moisture/condensation that forms inside.


----------



## foey

this made me giggle a little today 

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ads-_-pla-_-202948538&ci_gpa=pla#.UFe0tLJlR4c


----------



## baggedout81

hahah at HD


----------



## Fine59Bel




----------



## baggedout81

Maybe on air.But its dam crazy


----------



## Pootus

baggedout81 said:


> Maybe on air.But its dam crazy


That car looks like it has Down's syndrome.


----------



## brn2ridelo

BAGGD said:


> Rdawg146 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying out the new set-up, yep this car can 3-wheel on are too:thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> :worship: Hope to have mine out again....I miss AIR....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any video of 3wheeling like this cutty would love to air ride my caprice
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdoughnuts

brn2ridelo said:


> BAGGD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any video of 3wheeling like this cutty would love to air ride my caprice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could do it. You could put air cylinders in the rear. The blazer I just finished does a nice three wheel. Call us up we do air bags too. ROYAL HYDRAULICS.
Click to expand...


----------



## baggedout81

Your gonna need to reinforce them cylinders.Theres been a couple guys that have had them that theve had the top of cylinder shoot out.The top part is made out of aluminum an under an under high pressure becomes weak.Airbagit.com sells them cylinders

http://www.airbagit.com/Air-Cylinders-and-parts-p/cyl-1400.htm


----------



## lowlinc93

My Lincoln a few years back, I don't need that much speed to pick it up, was just messing around.....but I did replace my rear bumper, so I don't 3 wheel anymore.....and I have had the cylinder blow apart.....:tears:
....but it was like at 600 psi....so my fault, I gave up trying to stand a 3.


----------



## lowlinc93




----------



## vipera

http://www.airsociety.net/2012/10/delmos-speed-kustom-accuair-elevel-ilevel/


----------



## REV. chuck

lowlinc93 said:


> My Lincoln a few years back, I don't need that much speed to pick it up, was just messing around.....but I did replace my rear bumper, so I don't 3 wheel anymore.....and I have had the cylinder blow apart.....:tears:
> ....but it was like at 600 psi....so my fault, I gave up trying to stand a 3.



3 is more about leverage then pressure. if you have the leverage point right you dont need all that pressure. but at the same time theres limits to where the leverage point can be on a car so you need the pressure to make up for it.

i could have got the wagon on 3 at 200 psi easy..


----------



## Big Roach Hydros




----------



## Crash'd Artwerks

This is my '61 Nomad wagon on air, on 20" American Salt Flats.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:...


----------



## Fine59Bel




----------



## motecarlosean

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*BEFORE (WE DID THIS LIKE IN 02-03)
*















*
AFTER (LAST MONTH) *


----------



## CustomMachines

very nice! i like those valves, those custom made? very cool to see some engraved stuff in a airsetup as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Pootus

Not a picture just something I love about my truck on air. Today I had to replace my passenger rear tire. I didn't jack up the truck. Raise all 4 corners. Drop opposite corners (driver front and pass rear. The one I had to replace). Teetering on the other 2 wheels took all the weight and lifted that wheel about 2". Plugged my impact to my air system zip zip zip zip zip tires off. That simple.


----------



## mysweet63

Pootus said:


> Not a picture just something I love about my truck on air. Today I had to replace my passenger rear tire. I didn't jack up the truck. Raise all 4 corners. Drop opposite corners (driver front and pass rear. The one I had to replace). Teetering on the other 2 wheels took all the weight and lifted that wheel about 2". Plugged my impact to my air system zip zip zip zip zip tires off. That simple.


I would do something similar to tighten my rear knock offs.....I just raise up the car all the way from the back, put a cynderblock under the trailing arm, and drop it till the tire comes up off the ground.....


----------



## vipera

Scirocco on air and rotiform (weary popular rim in EU for the moment)

http://www.fastcar.co.uk/2012/02/03/vw-scirocco-on-rotiforms/http://www.fastcar.co.uk/2012/02/03/vw-scirocco-on-rotiforms/


----------



## yuma64

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *BEFORE (WE DID THIS LIKE IN 02-03)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> AFTER (LAST MONTH) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l171/
> EMPIRE520/adams car/IMG_0076.jpg[/
> QUOTE] Very Nice Ride. Do you have any pics of how you plumbed into to bags? Flexible line or hardline all the way?


----------



## CustomMachines

:naughty:


----------



## baggedout81

hummmm manual valves


----------



## BAGGD

Some dudes clean truck.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BAGGD

Bags and coffee..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## baggedout81

Noticed this the other day.Could have been a faulty chain idk.Either way it still broke the weld on air.Slam spec. [email protected]


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 640648
> Noticed this the other day.Could have been a faulty chain idk.Either way it still broke the weld on air.Slam spec. [email protected]


i WOULD SAY BIGGER CHAIN? watup bag!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

whats rubbin your brake line? why the extra wrap?


----------



## baggedout81

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> whats rubbin your brake line? why the extra wrap?


Nothing,just forgot to take it from when i had my old bags in the line would always try an bend in.Never touched the bag Just the OCD in me:biggrin:

I've got caddy lines (longer line) i need to put in.With extending the uppers the stock line gets tight.The chains help for now from ripping the line off


----------



## baggedout81

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> i WOULD SAY BIGGER CHAIN? watup bag!


Yeah,whats crazy i just used the same chain a month ago to pull someone outa a snow drift.

Whats new with ya joe?


----------



## BAGGD

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cartier01

On this valves when you drop the car. Is the sound really loud inside the car. 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Drew513Ryder

BAGGD said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


nice i like the short bed dually in the background too


----------



## Nicotine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9vNVKUWL7M


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

yuma64 said:


> EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BEFORE (WE DID THIS LIKE IN 02-03)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> AFTER (LAST MONTH) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l171/
> EMPIRE520/adams car/IMG_0076.jpg[/
> QUOTE] Very Nice Ride. Do you have any pics of how you plumbed into to bags? Flexible line or hardline all the way?
> 
> 
> 
> *hardline all the way. thats how we do all our airbag jobs*
Click to expand...


----------



## Pootus

Can't remember if I posted these or not. Oh well.


----------



## CustomMachines

cartier01 said:


> On this valves when you drop the car. Is the sound really loud inside the car.


the intention of a threaded outlet would be useless if you don't use it....


----------



## BAGGD

Drew513Ryder said:


> nice i like the short bed dually in the background too


Getting bodied 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Drew513Ryder

nice


----------



## Drew513Ryder

my 82


----------



## BAGGD

Drew513Ryder said:


> my 82


Clean regal:thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## baggedout81

My boys 65.You can kinda see under hood.Just painted it HOK candy


----------



## 66slabside

Baggedout81,
get us a video in the day time.


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## BAGGD

baggedout81 said:


>


:thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## lukedogg

My POS and a dually both under construction. 








All in epoxy. Paint coming soon.


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## baggedout81

NICE MC!!!! How mutch did ya extend them uppers


----------



## ciscosfc

baggedout81 said:


> NICE MC!!!! How mutch did ya extend them uppers


believe it or not they're not extended! Crazy huh?!! When I saw them I asked my guy how many inches he went and he was all like "They're not cut at all" hahaha! damn! he did some crazy mods using differnent lowers I think. When I get the car back I'll post more pics of the set up. It's currently getting painted. That last pic of the car on trailer was last week when It was on its way to paint shop.


----------



## johnnie65

My 65


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## johnnie65

Put the new 5.20's on the xlace so I had to align my 5 to max out the life of these tires. Lol


----------



## unvdistc




----------



## CustomMachines

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 737177
> 
> 
> Put the new 5.20's on the xlace so I had to align my 5 to max out the life of these tires. Lol


nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC.




----------



## goinlow

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pts/4102716799.html

bootleg Viair 480s :thumbsdown:


----------



## baggedout81

goinlow said:


> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pts/4102716799.html
> 
> bootleg Viair 480s :thumbsdown:


The companys called Monster Compressors.There pretty new.An from the looks of things there built pretty good.An from what ive seen are a little cheaper to rebuild if ya have to


----------



## KUMPULA

my bagged 68


----------



## 65chevyridah

Tearin up the parking lot. Slambags r7's all around, nitrogen at 230psi


----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## baggedout81

NICE!!!


----------



## lgh1157




----------



## baggedout81

BOB with a wish.good to go!!!


----------



## nisra

baggedout81 said:


>


Whats the switch on the far right for? I'm guessing the other 3 are for front, back, all


----------



## baggedout81

nisra said:


> Whats the switch on the far right for? I'm guessing the other 3 are for front, back, all


far right is front up/dwn. switch next to that is rear up/dwn.Then the other 2 are to control each wheel in back up/dwn


----------



## vipera

lukedogg said:


> My POS and a dually both under construction.
> View attachment 697482
> 
> 
> All in epoxy. Paint coming soon.
> View attachment 697490



That is hard core!


----------



## Akke

Hello here is my bagged Buick Wildcat


----------



## goinlow

Brackets made, waiting for new pulley and fittings. Not bolted in if your wondering why it looks crooked


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

*my 62*

with @kushbunny street low magazine photo shoot


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## double down

http://youtu.be/pIVf8auZJhow 

Went another car show in Visalia ca went through the scales at 15800 pounds










f


----------



## NFA Fabrication

unvdistc said:


>


Thought that was a pic of my car, lol...


----------



## goinlow




----------



## goinlow




----------



## baggedout81

Sweet! Looks good diggin the stepside


----------



## johnnie65

My trunk set up


----------



## Pyrotec420

yeeeeeee thought id share mine


----------



## johnnie65

Clean truck bro. Got to love that black


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## goinlow




----------



## JWill417

Necro post. My first two on air. Looking to go a little more "lowrider" this time with a big body on 13s.


----------



## grantyoung

My lower arms on my Blazer.
Control arms by Grant Hobgood, on Flickr


----------



## grantyoung

My rear setup<br>20150815_221045 by Grant Hobgood, on Flickr


----------



## lgh1157




----------



## rs12




----------



## jun007

Here's a few hard lined air setups found online. If I were to do an air setup, it'd be hard lined. Looks super clean!


----------

